# Neues Bag-Limit für Dorsch – ein Kurzinterview mit Olaf Lindner vom DAFV



## Anglerboard Redaktion (19. Oktober 2018)

Vor wenigen Tagen gab der DAFV auf seiner Homepage bekannt, dass sich eine Erhöhung des Bag-Limit auf Dorsch in der Ostsee von fünf auf sieben Fische pro Tag abzeichnet (hier die Meldung).
Laut neuesten Meldungen sollen auch die Schonzeiten für Dorsch für Berufs- und Freizeitfischer gänzlich wegfallen. 
Olaf Lindner, der Pressesprecher des DAFV, stand uns für ein Interview dazu zur Verfügung:

*ANGLERBOARD (AB):
Nun ist es ja offiziell: Das Bag Limit steigt von 5 auf 7 Dorsche, gleichzeitig wird die Quote für Berufsfischer um 70 Prozent erhöht. Ist das gerecht? *

_Olaf Lindner (OL):
Nein, das ist nicht gerecht. Wir haben in den vergangenen zwei Jahren durch Fangzurückhaltung zur Erholung des Dorschbestandes beigetragen und wollen jetzt auch im selben Umfang wie die Berufsfischer an der Nutzung des erholten Bestandes teilhaben. Die Erhöhung des bag-limit um 2 Dorsche ist *keine* gleichberechtigte Erhöhung zur Quotenerhöhung der Berufsfischer. 70% von 5 hätten eine Erhöhung um 3,5 sein müssen (also zumindest 8 Dorsche pro Tag). Auch wenn es gut ist, dass das bag-limit überhaupt angehoben wurde, ist es enttäuschend und eigentlich nicht einzusehen, warum das nicht in gleichem Umfang für die Angler geschehen ist. _


*AB: Welche Alternativen zum Bag Limit gibt es denn? *

_OL: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße sind bekannte Alternativen zur Schonung von Fischbeständen. Der DAFV hat sich von Anfang an gegen das Instrument Tagfanglimit (bag-limit) ausgesprochen. Wir sind dabei stets den Grundfesten unserer Resolution von 2016 treu geblieben. _


*AB: Ist eine Schonzeit ein wirksames Instrument? Ist es realistisch, dass die Berufsfischerei dann ebenfalls mit einer Schonzeit belegt wird? *

_OL: Natürlich hilft es dem Dorschbestand, wenn man die Fische während der Laichzeit in Ruhe lässt. Dazu sammeln sich die Dorsche während der Schonzeit. Wenn sie dabei gezielt abgefischt werden, vermindert dies den Laicherfolg. Die Berufsfischer galt die letzten Jahre ja auch eine Schonzeit und das hätten wir gerne beibehalten._


*AB: Welche Verbündete haben wir Angler denn in Deutschland und auf europäischer Ebene? Es entsteht der Eindruck, dass viele Politiker Lippenbekenntnisse ablegen, aber letztlich dann doch vor der Fischereilobby kuschen. *

_OL: Julia Klöckner und das BMEL haben sich nachweislich für die Angler in den Verhandlungen eingesetzt. Das Problem war wohl, dass sich kein anderes Land außer Deutschland für einen Erhöhung des bag-limit aktiv ausgesprochen hat. Ohne das BMEL wäre es wohl bei 5 Dorschen pro Tag geblieben. Selbst die Dänen und Schweden, welche sich im Vorfeld der Verhandlungen der deutschen Position angeschlossen hatten, haben in den Verhandlungen wohl keine Unterstützung gezeigt. Insofern haben wir schon Unterstützung und dafür sind wir auch dankbar. _

*AB: Durch diese Regelung wird ein Keil zwischen Berufs- und Freizeitfischerei getrieben. Wie ist das Verhältnis zu den Vertretern der Küstenfischer? *

_OL: Die deutschen Berufsfischer haben sich auf dem deutschen Fischereitag mit den deutschen Anglern solidarisch erklärt und sich eindeutig für eine gleichberechtigte Erhöhung des bag-limit für Angler ausgesprochen. Daran lag es nicht. Es war wohl eher die Lobby der dänischen und schwedischen Berufsfischer. Wir haben kein Problem mit den  deutschen Küstenfischern, unsere Präsidentin ist ja auch Vizepräsidentin beim Deutschen Fischerei-Verband (DFV) und der DAFV ist das größte Mitglied beim DFV._

(Das Interview führte Georg Baumann per -E-Mail)


----------



## Memy (19. Oktober 2018)

Absoluter Schwachsinn!
5 Dorsche reichen für den privaten Gebrauch total.
Vor allem dass die Quoten für die Berufsfischer angehoben werden ist das allerletzte.

Bald ist der Dorsch tot!


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Oktober 2018)

Wenn die Berufsfischer 70% mehr Dorsch fangen dürfen, und es keine Schonzeit mehr gibt,
kannst Du als Angler demnächst froh sein,wenn man mal 4 Dorsche fängt.
Diese Regelung:  
Zitat-------Thomas Doll,....."Da lache ich mir doch den Arsch ab."


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Oktober 2018)

Memy schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn!
> 5 Dorsche reichen für den privaten Gebrauch total.
> Vor allem dass die Quoten für die Berufsfischer angehoben werden ist das allerletzte.
> 
> Bald ist der Dorsch tot!



Du weißt aber schon, was das Baglimit beim Angeltourismus für Einbrüche angerichtet hat? Für 5 Dorsche am Tag fährt kein potentieller Angeltourist hunderte Kilometer an die See. Der fährt nämlich extra der Fische wegen da hoch. Quote für die Berufsfischer gleich lassen und dafür das Baglimit abschaffen wäre wirtschaftlich erheblich klüger gewesen, denn am Angeltourismus hängen mehr Arbeitsplätze als an der Kutterfischerei.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2018)

Memy schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn!
> 5 Dorsche reichen für den privaten Gebrauch total.
> Vor allem dass die Quoten für die Berufsfischer angehoben werden ist das allerletzte.
> 
> Bald ist der Dorsch tot!



Das kannst Du beurteilen? Ich denke DIR reichen 5 Dorsche- anderen eventuell nicht. Weil Dir also 5 Dorsche reichen, sollen alle anderen zugunsten der Schleppnetzfischer aus DK, S und PL verzichten? Ich denke Du hast von dem Thema richtig viel Ahnung! Bitte respektiere, dass andere Angler eventuell nicht wegen 5 Dorschen an die Kpüste kommen- weil sie zum Beispiel nur 1 Tag im Jahr auf Dorsch fischen. Du kommst aus Hamburg und kannst wie oft iM jahr auf Dorsch los? Das dann mal 5 gegenüber einem Angler aus Bayern, der einen Tag im Jahr hier angelt und dafür 500.- Euro bezahlt. Ich als DOrschangler fordere auch kein Aalangelverbot, weil es dem Bestand nicht gut geht und ich nicht auf Aal angel. Nein, ich fordere die Politik auf, die wirklichen Ursachen zu bekämpfen, zum Beispiel den Glasaalfang. Aber die Aalangler schädigen sicherlich den Fortbestand so wenig wie wir Dorschangler...


----------



## offense80 (20. Oktober 2018)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, was das Baglimit beim Angeltourismus für Einbrüche angerichtet hat? Für 5 Dorsche am Tag fährt kein potentieller Angeltourist hunderte Kilometer an die See. Der fährt nämlich extra der Fische wegen da hoch. Quote für die Berufsfischer gleich lassen und dafür das Baglimit abschaffen wäre wirtschaftlich erheblich klüger gewesen, denn am Angeltourismus hängen mehr Arbeitsplätze als an der Kutterfischerei.



Wenn der Dorsch erstmal weg ist, gibt es keinen Angeltourismus mehr. Daher gebe ich dir im 2. Teil absolut recht......Quoten für die Berufsfischer gleich lassen, denn dort werden Tonnen an Fisch entnommen, und nicht wie bei den Anglern Kilos. Hat mal jemand von den schlauen Herren da oben ausgerechnet, wie viele Angler nötig sind, um die gleiche Menge Fisch im gleichen Zeitraum zu fangen wie ein Berufsfischer? 
Was ich auch noch für gut halten würde wäre ein komplettes Fangverbot für ALLE, während der Laichzeit. Und egal ob Berufsfischer oder Angler die erwischt werden....die Strafen sollten da dann wirklich bis ans Limit gehen.


----------



## offense80 (20. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das kannst Du beurteilen? Ich denke DIR reichen 5 Dorsche- anderen eventuell nicht. Weil Dir also 5 Dorsche reichen, sollen alle anderen zugunsten der Schleppnetzfischer aus DK, S und PL verzichten? Ich denke Du hast von dem Thema richtig viel Ahnung! Bitte respektiere, dass andere Angler eventuell nicht wegen 5 Dorschen an die Kpüste kommen- weil sie zum Beispiel nur 1 Tag im Jahr auf Dorsch fischen. Du kommst aus Hamburg und kannst wie oft iM jahr auf Dorsch los? Das dann mal 5 gegenüber einem Angler aus Bayern, der einen Tag im Jahr hier angelt und dafür 500.- Euro bezahlt. Ich als DOrschangler fordere auch kein Aalangelverbot, weil es dem Bestand nicht gut geht und ich nicht auf Aal angel. Nein, ich fordere die Politik auf, die wirklichen Ursachen zu bekämpfen, zum Beispiel den Glasaalfang. Aber die Aalangler schädigen sicherlich den Fortbestand so wenig wie wir Dorschangler...



Nu komm doch nicht gleich so aggro hier rüber.....es war seine Meinung und die kann man hinnehmen und auch vernünftig diskutieren oder? Ihn jetzt als doof  ("Ich denke Du hast von dem Thema richtig viel Ahnung!") hinzustellen, finde ich etwas grenzwertig. Wie schon oben geschrieben....wenn kein Dorsch mehr da ist, gibt es keinen Angeltourismus mehr. Und-möchtest du jetzt sagen "Hey, du kommst aus Hamburg, du fährst nur 120 Km an die Küste zum angeln, du darfst nur 5 Fische entnehmen, User XYZ kommt aus Bayern, kann nur 1 mal im Jahr an die Küste kommen und darf dafür (weil er ja nur einmal hier ist) jetzt 30 Dorsche fangen? 
Das diese schxxxx Schleppnetzfischer maßgeblich am Rückgang des Dorschbestanden beteiligt sind und das diesem Raubbau ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden muss sehen wir alle ein (ok die hohen Herren und Damen der Politik eher weniger scheinbar) Stärkere Kontrollen auf See, härtere und empfindlichere Strafen für Kapitäne und Reederein die  sich nicht an Vorgaben halten und ein komplettes Fangverbot in der Laichzeit der Dorsche wären ein erster Schritt. Dieses Fangverbot soll dann aber auch für ALLE gelten, auch für die Angelkutter, die genau in dieser Zeit rausfahren um mit neuen "Rekordfischen" und "Großdorschen" auch sich aufmerksam machen wollen (wir kennen diese Kutter doch alle)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2018)

Grundsätzlich muss man feststellen, das es hier an der Küste im persönlichen Gespräch, aber auch in sozialen Medien nicht nur einzelne Personen sind, die meinen, dass das Baglimit nicht verkehrt ist.

Natürlich geht es denen dabei nicht um um mehr Fangmenge für die Berufsfischer, sondern um die Schonung des Bestandes.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2018)

Man kannst auch du sein, wenn du dich hier unterhältst,oder auch mal in anderen sozialen Medien liest.
Mit dem Lesen ist es manchmal schwierig.

Ich habe weder irgendwas über die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen geäußert, noch zu den derzeitig getroffenen Regelungen.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> ... sondern um die Schonung des Bestandes.


Klar! Weil das Märchen der Politik, dass dies den Bestand schont, in hohlen Köpfen Wurzeln fasst.
Die Fakten, dass die Mindermenge der Angler durch das Baglimit den Berufsfischern wieder drauf geschlagen wurde, somit durch das Baglimit kein einziger Dorsch mehr geschont wurde zuvor, wird halt übersehen, wenn man sich nicht informiert, sondern nur Schlagzeilen aufnimmt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2018)

Wer nicht deiner Meinung ist muss ein hohler Kopf sein? Und warum sollte man Bestände nicht schonen können, wenn Berufsfischerei und Angler weniger Fische entnehmen?

Ich glaube die Hohlköpfe könnten die sein, so man überhaupt jemand so nennen möchte, die die kausalen Zusammenhänge hier so absurd verknüpfen.

Wo steht in diesem Satz "Natürlich geht es denen dabei nicht um mehr Fangmenge für die Berufsfischer, sondern um die Schonung des Bestandes", dass die Entnahmen der Berufsfischerei dabei nicht angetastet werden sollen?

Eine geringere Entnahmemenge ist zweifellos gut für die Bestandsentwicklung. Also kämpfe ich für eine geringere Entnahmemenge aller und nicht für eine Erhöhung der Fänge durch Angler.


----------



## Memy (20. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das kannst Du beurteilen? Ich denke DIR reichen 5 Dorsche- anderen eventuell nicht. Weil Dir also 5 Dorsche reichen, sollen alle anderen zugunsten der Schleppnetzfischer aus DK, S und PL verzichten? Ich denke Du hast von dem Thema richtig viel Ahnung! Bitte respektiere, dass andere Angler eventuell nicht wegen 5 Dorschen an die Kpüste kommen- weil sie zum Beispiel nur 1 Tag im Jahr auf Dorsch fischen. Du kommst aus Hamburg und kannst wie oft iM jahr auf Dorsch los? Das dann mal 5 gegenüber einem Angler aus Bayern, der einen Tag im Jahr hier angelt und dafür 500.- Euro bezahlt. Ich als DOrschangler fordere auch kein Aalangelverbot, weil es dem Bestand nicht gut geht und ich nicht auf Aal angel. Nein, ich fordere die Politik auf, die wirklichen Ursachen zu bekämpfen, zum Beispiel den Glasaalfang. Aber die Aalangler schädigen sicherlich den Fortbestand so wenig wie wir Dorschangler...



Ich sagte, dass es Schwachsinn ist, das Baglimit um 2 Fische auf 7 anzuheben.
Schlimm und deutlich erheblicher finde ich aber, dass Berufsfischer nun noch mehr fangen dürfen.
Und diese Scheisskutter die auf Laichdorsch fahren sind genauso schlimm. Sollen sie sich doch eine andere Tätigkeit suchen!


----------



## kati48268 (20. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man Bestände nicht schonen können, wenn Berufsfischerei *STATT* Angler *GLEICH VIEL* Fische entnehmen?


So wird ein Schuh draus. Du verstehen jetzt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2018)

kati48268 schrieb:


> So wird ein Schuh draus. Du verstehen jetzt?





> Und warum sollte man Bestände nicht schonen können, wenn Berufsfischerei *STATT* Angler *GLEICH VIEL* Fische entnehmen?



Die paar Silben kannst du doch noch tippen.

Das was du meinst ist Lobbyismus und ich dachte an einen Angebot mit Aussicht auf Konsens.


----------



## offense80 (20. Oktober 2018)

bastido schrieb:


> Zumindest schaffe ich es den Ton zu waren, scheint nichts mit Beitragszahlen zu tun zu haben, zeigt allerdings wie oft Du hier zur Thematik gelesen hast. Alle anderen User, sind in diesem Fall hier im Übrigen genau 2 zu denen Du Dich gerne Zählen darfst.



Lächerlich, aber was du dir hier rausnehmen darfst scheint ja schon fast Vetternwirtschaft zu sein. Mein Beitrag wird gelöscht und es wird mit einer Sperrung des Accounts gedroht, aber deine Frechheiten und arroganten Texte bleiben hier lesbar?!


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich teile deine Auffassung nicht - das gelöschte Posting ist - sagen wir mal - "von anderer Qualität" und persönlicher.

Sofern Rede- /Klärungsbedarf besteht - bitte per Unterhaltung.
Bitte im Topic bleiben


----------



## spodsbjerg (20. Oktober 2018)

Geile Tonlage hier......ich weiß schon warum ich so gut wie nichts mehr schreibe


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Oktober 2018)

Sodele...

Dem Berufsfischer wurde die Heringsquote massiv gekürzt , der Hering ist existenziell wichtig für Menschen und Familien,

die damit ihr tägliches Brot erwirtschaften und Ihren Fang der ( nichtangelnden ) Allgemeinheit durch Verkauf zur Verfügung stellen.

Der Angler ist Selbstversorger und Egoist ; das sieht man ja auch an der Entrüstung über ein GESTIEGENES Baglimit.

Die Menge an Dorsch wurde für den Freizeitangler um 40% erhöht , die der vom Fischfang LEBENDEN Berufsfischerei um 70 %

SKANDAL !!!

Man möchte sich als Hobbyangler , der ja "weit anreist" an einem Angeltag so richtig besacken - da reichen 7 Edelfische in beachtlicher Größe 
also nicht?
Was soll es denn sein, was ein Freizeitangler für den OBACHT : EIGENbedarf so fangen "sollte" an einem Tag?

10, 20, 50 , Müllsack am besten voll ???

Das ist doch gar nicht die Definition von Freizeitangelei und Selbstversorgung - das ist Gegenrechnung von Kosten um "Profit" zu machen.

Und somit wären wir bei der Definition Profit durch Angelei , genau, wie der Berufsfischer seine Kosten decken muss.

Das ist doch falsch !!!

Angler sind KEINE Berufsfischer und können somit gar nicht gleichbehandelt werden.

Wenn ich das schon lese von wegen "gerecht" ; wer über den Eigenbedarf Fisch einsammeln möchte , und nun über das Baglimit jammert,

dem würde ich erstmal empfehlen, den Fang 

EFFEKTIV zu verwerten !
Dazu gehört bspw. auch die Verwertung der kostbaren und leckeren Leber eines Dorsches, die Bäckchen , in Norwegen werden auch Zungen
der Fische zu Delikatessen verarbeitet.

Warum schmeißt man die gehaltvollen Karkassen denn weg?

Jeder Hobbykoch kocht daraus extrem leckere Fischfonds...

Aber nein, man beschwert sich über Mengen und verwertet nur das reinste Filet , alles andere ist MÜLL und geht über Bord.

Es gab vor Kurzem ein schönes Beispiel im Fernsehen : "Rute raus, der Spass beginnt" - mit Angel Anni auf der Ostsee

Nachdem genug Dorsch angelandet war, ging man auf wunderbare Klieschen , Flundern , Schollen , Heringe und auch eine Meerforelle biss.

Alle waren zufrieden, Fisch satt in mehreren Arten und das Baglimit war für den Ausflug nicht entscheidend , die EINSTELLUNG war entscheidend !

Also freut Euch über die Erhöhung und seid dankbarer.

Meine Meinung.

R.S.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Oktober 2018)

@Rheinspezie 

Ich glaube vielen geht es weniger um die Menge in Filets - sondern um die Bevormundung und Ungerechtigkeit. Ob 5 oder 7 Dorsche … ist eigentlich fast egal. Wir fahren im Juni hoch auf die Insel. Da ist es schön, wenn man seine 5 bzw. jetzt 7 Dorsche pro Tag schafft. Wir haben es bisher nicht geschafft die 5 voll zu bekommen. (erste mal vom Kleinboot auf Dorsch und co.) - haben uns aber wirklich über die vielen Jungen Dorsche um die 30cm gefreut die wir gefangen haben. Das zeigte, dass es mit dem Bestand wieder bergauf ging. So und nun darf die Fischereiflotte 70! % mehr fangen als 2018 UND das sogar in der eigentlichen Laichzeit.... Ganz ehrlich... nachhaltig ist was ganz anderes.... 

Was machen die 2020 oder 2021? Man merkt dem Dorsch geht's wieder schlechter (ach sieh mal an...) - dann senken wir das Limit der Angler auf 3 Dorsche und senken die Quote der Berufsfischer um 30%? Wahrscheinlich werden die 30% dann noch von der EU quersubventioniert. Hat der Dorsch nix von... der Angler eh nicht... nur die Fischerei. DAS ist Lobbyismus vom Allerfeinsten.

Die zahlen was Angler angeblich in Tonne an Dorsch so rausholen glaube ich zudem nicht. Das macht unterm Strich ein paar % der Gesamten Fangmengen p. Anno aus. (Ich rede von Zeiten VOR dem Baglimit). 

Wie gesagt, wir fahren mit 5 Mann 06/2019 nach Fehmarn.... ob 5 oder 7 Dorsche ist uns persönlich egal. Wir werden auch auf Platte gehen usw. Aber wenn beispielsweise nach nem schlechten Jahr wirklich was von 2-3 Dorschen pro Mann gelten soll - da fragt man sich als Hesse auch, ob man sich KM für nen Angelurlaub noch gibt oder nicht. Ich bräuchte def. kein Bag Limit... ich will nicht den ganzen Abend filietieren und vorallem reizt mich es nicht mit 20kg Filet heim zu kommen, die eh keiner in der kommenden Zeit ist. Würde also meine paar guten Dorsche fangen und gut ist.... Ich habe auch keine Skrupel nen 40er Dorsch zu releasen um dafür lieber weniger - aber dafür nen größeren Fisch zu entnehmen....


----------



## Flatfish86 (20. Oktober 2018)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Menge an Dorsch wurde für den Freizeitangler um 40% erhöht , die der vom Fischfang LEBENDEN Berufsfischerei um 70 %
> 
> SKANDAL !!!



Da ja hier immer von Fakten gesprochen wird: Wenn man genau rechnet müssten es 50% sein, da ja nun im Feb. und März auch 7 statt bisher 3 mitgenommen werden dürfen. Ich finde schade,dass jetzt wieder von einigen so negativ berichtet wird. Mich schreckt sowas total ab. Überall steht wir werden beschissen etc., klar komme ich dann nicht. Warum nicht mal auch positiv herangehen und sagen hey Leute 2019 sieben Dorsche, kommt wieder an die Küste. Ich glaube, dass die aktuelle Kommunikation einiger dem Angeltourismus eher schadet als hilft. Das die Schonzeit für die Berufsfischer wegfällt, ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache. Aktuelle Studien zeigen nämlich sehr wohl, dass auch Dorsche ein ausgeprägtes Laich- und Balzverhalten zeigen und das intensive Schleppnetzfischerei bzw. schon intensiver Schiffsverkehr über Laichgebiete dies durchaus massiv stören kann. Es ist also durchaus nicht egal, wann der Dorsch gefangen wird.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Oktober 2018)

Von den letzten drei Dorsch-Jahrgängen war einer gut und zwei absolut unterirdisch. Das ist ziemlich dünnes Eis wenn ihr mich fragt.
Wir sollten als Angler unseren Anteil einfordern, aber dabei nicht die Weitsicht über die Lebensdauer der jetzigen Dorschmasse verlieren.
Falls da nicht genügend nachkommt, wird das eine Katastrophe für den Dorsch und eine riesige Blamage für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Flatfish86 (20. Oktober 2018)

Da hast Du recht! Alles hängt jetzt an 2018 bzw. was in 2019 passiert. Kommen da nicht wenigstens durchschnittliche Jahrgänge, dann sieht es bald wieder ganz schlecht aus...


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Oktober 2018)

> Die Menge an Dorsch wurde für den Freizeitangler um 40% erhöht , die der vom Fischfang LEBENDEN Berufsfischerei um 70 %



Hier wird einiges durcheinander geworfen - die 70% der Berufsfischer beziehen sich auf die TAC und die 40% auf das Tagesfanglimit der Angler (NICHT die Menge an gefangenen Dorsch durch die Angler!).

Beide Zahlen können nicht direkt in Relation gesetzt werden, da davon auszugehen ist, dass es KEINEN linearen Zusammenhang zwischen Gesamtfangmenge der Angler und dem Tagesfanglimit gibt.

Diese Bewertung wurde durch das Thünen-Institut getroffen; es hat sich gezeigt, dass Thünen völlig daneben lag:

Die Fangmenge der Angler lag 2017 bei 932 t statt der prognostiztierten 1754 t (vgl. [1]).

Was mich verwundert: Diese Fehlprognose wurde bisher kaum thematisiert, prinzipiell müsste Thünen befragt werden, und die müssten öffentlich zugeben, dass sie daneben lagen und entsprechende Alternativen vorschlagen. Warum hat das keiner der Lobbygruppen getan?

2019 wird die Quote der Berufsfischer von 5.597 auf 9.515t erhöht [2]; das entspricht einer Differenz von 3.918t - von Anglern wurde jedoch vor Einführung des Baglimits gemäß Thünen ca. 2500 - 3000t pro Jahr entnommen. Selbst wenn man noch Fänge der dänischen/schwedischen Angler dazu rechnen würde, lägen Angler immer noch weit unter der Fangmenge der Berufsfischer.

Eine wirkliche Gleichbehandlung von Anglern kann deswegen nur der Abschaffung des Baglimits entsprechen.

--

[1] https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/195-bag-limit-dorsch-was-war-was-kommt.html
[2] https://www.bmel.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/2018/150-Fangquoten-Ostsee.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Oktober 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich hier nichts mehr schreiben, aber jetzt muss ich das dann doch noch einmal machen, denn so viel  Geschreibsel darf meiner Meinung nach nicht unkommentiert stehen bleiben. Soll Leute geben, die das noch glauben...

Erschreckend, wie "Angler" hier gegen Angler schießen! Ich habe das Gefühl, dass viele sich mit dem Thema eher gen Null tendierend beschäftigt haben, aber hier erst einmal oberschlau einen ins Netz stellen!

Liebe Boardis, falls es Euch entgangen sein sollte- der Dorsch befindet sich spätestens ab 2019 wieder deutlich im sicheren Bereich! Die Quotenfestlegung ist deutlich unter den Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft geblieben (ursprünglich +137%, jetzt nur 70%). Dadurch wird der SSB mit gut 80.000 Tonnen spätestens 2020 noch einmal über den Vorhersagen bzw. EuMap liegen. Das sind die wissenschaftlichen Fakten und darin ist auch der Wegfall der Laichschonzeit für die Fischerei berücksichtigt! Die einzige unbekannte hierdrin sind die Anglerfänge, die jedoch aufgrund der geringen Bedeutung auch eher zu vernachlässigen sind. Ob wir 1000, 1500 oder die berücksichtigten 1754 Tonnen fangen- der Einfluss auf den SSB ist Spielkram!



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn der Dorsch erstmal weg ist, gibt es keinen Angeltourismus mehr. Daher gebe ich dir im 2. Teil absolut recht......Quoten für die Berufsfischer gleich lassen, denn dort werden Tonnen an Fisch entnommen, und nicht wie bei den Anglern Kilos. Hat mal jemand von den schlauen Herren da oben ausgerechnet, wie viele Angler nötig sind, um die gleiche Menge Fisch im gleichen Zeitraum zu fangen wie ein Berufsfischer?
> Was ich auch noch für gut halten würde wäre ein komplettes Fangverbot für ALLE, während der Laichzeit. Und egal ob Berufsfischer oder Angler die erwischt werden....die Strafen sollten da dann wirklich bis ans Limit gehen.



Erkläre mir bitte mit wissenschafltichen Zahlen und Fakten Deine Forderung nach einer Schonzeit für Angler! Die Zahlen zum Dorsch habe ich bereits oben erwähnt, warum also ein Fangverbot? Du forderst Strafen für Angler, weil Dir Dein Bauchgefühl sagt, dass eine Schonzeit für Angler etwas für die Bestände bringt? Respekt für so viel Weitsicht!



offense80 schrieb:


> Nu komm doch nicht gleich so aggro hier rüber.....es war seine Meinung und die kann man hinnehmen und auch vernünftig diskutieren oder? Ihn jetzt als doof  ("Ich denke Du hast von dem Thema richtig viel Ahnung!") hinzustellen, finde ich etwas grenzwertig. Wie schon oben geschrieben....wenn kein Dorsch mehr da ist, gibt es keinen Angeltourismus mehr. Und-möchtest du jetzt sagen "Hey, du kommst aus Hamburg, du fährst nur 120 Km an die Küste zum angeln, du darfst nur 5 Fische entnehmen, User XYZ kommt aus Bayern, kann nur 1 mal im Jahr an die Küste kommen und darf dafür (weil er ja nur einmal hier ist) jetzt 30 Dorsche fangen?
> Das diese schxxxx Schleppnetzfischer maßgeblich am Rückgang des Dorschbestanden beteiligt sind und das diesem Raubbau ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden muss sehen wir alle ein (ok die hohen Herren und Damen der Politik eher weniger scheinbar) Stärkere Kontrollen auf See, härtere und empfindlichere Strafen für Kapitäne und Reederein die  sich nicht an Vorgaben halten und ein komplettes Fangverbot in der Laichzeit der Dorsche wären ein erster Schritt. Dieses Fangverbot soll dann aber auch für ALLE gelten, auch für die Angelkutter, die genau in dieser Zeit rausfahren um mit neuen "Rekordfischen" und "Großdorschen" auch sich aufmerksam machen wollen (wir kennen diese Kutter doch alle)



Klar kenen wir diese Kutter doch alle- es gibt nämlich nur noch ein paar Kutter, da die Politik uns Angler und die Familien die vom Angeltourismus leben, seit 2016 verarscht! Wer kommt dann für diese Familien während der Schonzeit - die zudem ja keine messbaren Auswirkungen auf die Bestände haben würde - auf? Du, weil Du das ja forderst? Die Politik fühlt sich im Gegensatz zur Fischerei für die Betreiber der Hochseeangelschiffe, Bootsvermieter, Angelgeschäfte und Vermieter nicht zuständig- zumindest nicht für finanzielle Themen. Warum eigentlich ein Angelverbot während der Laichzeit? Ich denke man sollte - insbesondere bei populistischen und wissenschaftlich nicht haltbaren Forderungen - diese zumindest genauer darstellen. Oder warum soll ich nicht außerhalb der typischen Laichgebiete angeln dürfen?



Testudo schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss man feststellen, das es hier an der Küste im persönlichen Gespräch, aber auch in sozialen Medien nicht nur einzelne Personen sind, die meinen, dass das Baglimit nicht verkehrt ist.
> 
> Natürlich geht es denen dabei nicht um um mehr Fangmenge für die Berufsfischer, sondern um die Schonung des Bestandes.


 Schon klasse, "hier an der Küste"! Mir reichen sogar 2 oder 3 Dorsche, ich bin teilweise auch 30 mal im Jahr auf dem Wasser... In der Regel stammen die Aussagen von Anglern, die einfach keine Ahnung von dem Thema haben. Denen geht es um die Bestände? Wie gesagt, Leute die keine Ahnung von dem thema haben, denn der SSB 2020 wird gemäß ICES bei 80.000 Tonnen liegen... Übrigens führe ich ja auch mal persönliche Gespräche an die Küste, meistens sogar mit Anglern- ich kann Deine Aussage auch nicht bestätigen! Meine letzte Tour Anfang Oktober auf einem vollbesetzten Angelschiff förderte keinen Angler in meinen Gesprächen zu Tage, der Verständnis für diese unfaire Politik der EU hatte. Ja, die meisten Angler erkennen mich natürlich und es mag welche geben, die mir auch Honig ums Maul schmieren wollen- aber ich habe nicht nur Freunde, doch die treffe ich anscheinend leider nur in der virtuellen Welt. 



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Hohlköpfe könnten die sein, so man überhaupt jemand so nennen möchte, die die kausalen Zusammenhänge hier so absurd verknüpfen.
> 
> (...)
> Eine geringere Entnahmemenge ist zweifellos gut für die Bestandsentwicklung. Also kämpfe ich für eine geringere Entnahmemenge aller und nicht für eine Erhöhung der Fänge durch Angler.



Zusammenhänge absurd verknüpfen? Ich habe von Dir zum Thema Dorschbestand noch keine Aussage untermauert mit wissenschaftlichen Fakten gelesen...

Du kämpfst für eine geringere Entnahmemenge aller? Warum? Bei einem SSB im Jahre 2020 von gut 80.000 Tonnen- schon interessant! Ach ja, die Quoten 2019 für die Fischerei liegen ja wie bereits erwähnt unter der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlung. Was hättest Du Dir denn gewünscht und bitte auch mit wissenschafltichen Fakten begründen? Bitte nicht mit "Eine geringere Entnahmemenge ist zweifellos gut für die Bestandsentwicklung." Denn dann solltest Du in Deiner Argumentation auch berücksichtigen, dass die Unterfischung des Dorschbestandes  genauso negative Folgen für den Bestand hat, wie eine Überfischung.



Memy schrieb:


> Ich sagte, dass es Schwachsinn ist, das Baglimit um 2 Fische auf 7 anzuheben.
> Schlimm und deutlich erheblicher finde ich aber, dass Berufsfischer nun noch mehr fangen dürfen.
> Und diese Scheisskutter die auf Laichdorsch fahren sind genauso schlimm. Sollen sie sich doch eine andere Tätigkeit suchen!



Kannst Du Deine populistische Aussage - eventuell ein wenig freundlicher ausgedrückt - mit wissenschaftlichen Argumenten belegen? Oder glänzt Du nur durch Beleidigungen gegenüber Menschen die rechtmäßig ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen? Gerne lade ich Dich hiermit zum nächsten Stammtisch mit den Kapitänen der Hochseeangelschiffe ein. Wir würden uns freuen Dich einmal persönlich kennenzulernen und Deine Aussage - die Du dann auch gerne so wiederholen darfst - mit Dir zu diskutieren. Dafür würden wir sogar einen Termin nach Deinen Wünschen einrichten, um möglicher Terminprobleme entgegenzuwirken. Also, wann passt es bei Dir?



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sodele...
> 
> Dem Berufsfischer wurde die Heringsquote massiv gekürzt , der Hering ist existenziell wichtig für Menschen und Familien,
> 
> ...



Du hast nichts verstanden, oder? Wir haben die Erhöhung auf 7 Dorsche begrüsst! Es geht um die fehlende Gerechtigkeit und Fairness, nicht um die 7 Dorsche! Man hat uns Anglern damals versprochen, dass das Baglimit eine vorübergehende Maßnahme sein (sowie die Schonzeit für die Fischerei) und jetzt? Nichts ist mehr von Anglern zu lesen, plötzlich schweigt man, dass Angler viel weniger fangen, als die Fischerei und der Begriff Verteilungsgerechtigkeit ist vollständig aus den Erklärungen der Politik verschwunden. Ja, aber die Sondermaßnahme für die Fischerei (Schonzeit) wurde wieder abgeschafft. Du kannst meinetwegen mit Anni Klieschen angeln gehen und auch aus Dorschköpfen einen Fond kochen- doch bitte versuche mich nicht in Deine Schiene zu drücken! Ich entscheide selber, welche Fischart ich beangeln möchte und ob ich nur Filet esse. Übrigens ist Dorsch kein Edelfisch... 

Ich denke Dein Beitrag ist der eigentliche Skandal!



Fr33 schrieb:


> @Rheinspezie
> 
> Ich glaube vielen geht es weniger um die Menge in Filets - sondern um die Bevormundung und Ungerechtigkeit. Ob 5 oder 7 Dorsche … ist eigentlich fast egal.



So ist es!



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Da ja hier immer von Fakten gesprochen wird: Wenn man genau rechnet müssten es 50% sein, da ja nun im Feb. und März auch 7 statt bisher 3 mitgenommen werden dürfen. Ich finde schade,dass jetzt wieder von einigen so negativ berichtet wird. Mich schreckt sowas total ab. Überall steht wir werden beschissen etc., klar komme ich dann nicht. Warum nicht mal auch positiv herangehen und sagen hey Leute 2019 sieben Dorsche, kommt wieder an die Küste. Ich glaube, dass die aktuelle Kommunikation einiger dem Angeltourismus eher schadet als hilft. Das die Schonzeit für die Berufsfischer wegfällt, ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache. Aktuelle Studien zeigen nämlich sehr wohl, dass auch Dorsche ein ausgeprägtes Laich- und Balzverhalten zeigen und das intensive Schleppnetzfischerei bzw. schon intensiver Schiffsverkehr über Laichgebiete dies durchaus massiv stören kann. Es ist also durchaus nicht egal, wann der Dorsch gefangen wird.



Noch einmal auch für Dich- es geht nicht um die 7 Dorsche, sondern um die Ungleichbehandlung durch die Politik! Deine Rechung ist übrigens nicht richtig, denn wir Angler haben mit den 7 Dorschen eine Fangmengenreduzierung erhalten, um es mal genau zu nehmen. Mit dem Baglimit 5/3 haben wir 932 Tonnen in 2017 gefangen (also gehe ich auch von diesen Zahlen in 2018 aus, da die Zahl der Angler sich leider nicht spürbar erhöht hat). Somit werden wir auch in 2019 mit 7 Dorschen voraussichtlich unter den uns zustehenden 1754 Tonnen liegen. Somit ist die Erhöhung lediglich eine theoretische Erhöhung für den einzelnen Angler, jedoch zeitgleich eine Reduzierung der Gesamtfangmenge von Anglern.Ich denke eine Erhöhung von 5 auf 7 wird bei den aktuellen Anglerzahlen eine Erhöhung der Gesamtanglerfänge von ca. 200 bis 250 Tonnen sein und demach immer noch gut 30% unter den uns zustehenden 1754 Tonnen. Ja, das ist ungerecht und dagegen kämpfe ich und nicht gegen die 7 Dorsche! Ich kämpfe gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik!



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Von den letzten drei Dorsch-Jahrgängen war einer gut und zwei absolut unterirdisch. Das ist ziemlich dünnes Eis wenn ihr mich fragt.
> Wir sollten als Angler unseren Anteil einfordern, aber dabei nicht die Weitsicht über die Lebensdauer der jetzigen Dorschmasse verlieren.
> Falls da nicht genügend nachkommt, wird das eine Katastrophe für den Dorsch und eine riesige Blamage für alle Beteiligten.



Die Blamage trifft nicht uns Angler oder die Fischer, sondern die Politik und die Wissenschaft! Wir handeln lediglich gesetzeskonform. Die Entscheidung über die rechtliche Grundlage obliegt der Politik- und ich denke die Forderung nach Fairness und Gerechtigkeit für Angler kann keine Blamage sein, sondern sollte eine Pflichtaufgabe für ALLE Angler sein.

Wann kommt eigentlich die Forderung nach einer Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes? Das vermisse ich hier noch poder habe ich das überlesen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Oktober 2018)

Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Studien zeigen nämlich sehr wohl, dass auch Dorsche ein ausgeprägtes Laich- und Balzverhalten zeigen und das intensive Schleppnetzfischerei bzw. schon intensiver Schiffsverkehr über Laichgebiete dies durchaus massiv stören kann. Es ist also durchaus nicht egal, wann der Dorsch gefangen wird.



Hast Du hierfür eine Quelle? Gilt das für den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee oder für den Zander im Rhein- Herne- Kanal?


----------



## Flatfish86 (20. Oktober 2018)

Klar: Hier: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-14743-9
Ist jetzt nicht westliche Ostsee, aber Gadus morhua... Da findest du dann auch noch mehr Quellen zu dem Thema.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Oktober 2018)

Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Klar: Hier: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-14743-9
> Ist jetzt nicht westliche Ostsee, aber Gadus morhua... Da findest du dann auch noch mehr Quellen zu dem Thema.



Ich habe das zwar nur überflogen - mal abgesehen davon, dass wir hier über den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee reden - und kann keine negativen Auswirkungen für die Bestände erkennen. Lediglich die Kommunikation wird gestört, ja, auch während der Laichzeit. Welche Folgen hat das für die Bestände?

Ich denke Dein Link zeigt eine Meta Studie von 3 leicht "ideologisch und schützerisch" angehauchten Mädels


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Oktober 2018)

> Ich denke Dein Link zeigt eine Meta Studie von 3 leicht "ideologisch und schützerisch" angehauchten Mädels



Danach beurteile (ich) nie - entscheident ist der Inhalt und hierbei geht es um eine rein theoretische Betrachtung von Geräuschpegeln, die eine neg. Beeinflussung auf die Kommunikationsdistanz der Fische haben könnten. Untauglich für die Diskussion hier, man müsste dazu schon klar die Auswirkung auf die Bestandsentwicklung quantifizieren.

Das Thünen-Institut hat jedenfalls den Einfluss einer Schonzeit wesentlich kleiner bestimmt als das Baglimit an sich (dazu gibt es eine Ausarbeitung, Quelle muss ich suchen). Prinzipiell könnte man deshalb gut auf dieses Managementinstrument verzichten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Oktober 2018)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das Thünen-Institut hat jedenfalls den Einfluss einer Schonzeit wesentlich kleiner bestimmt als das Baglimit an sich (dazu gibt es eine Ausarbeitung, Quelle muss ich suchen). Prinzipiell könnte man deshalb gut auf dieses Managementinstrument verzichten.



Aber lass bitte die Studie weg- die Fangreduktion von 330 Tonnen im Jahr wurde linear erstellt und ist viel zu hoch angesetzt! Realistisch wären wohl 20 Tonnen...

Begründung: Die wenigsten Angler fischen in den Laichgebieten! Weder Kleinbootangler, Brandungsangler noch Küstenfischer erreichen die Laichdorsche. Die Kutter fahren nicht jeden Tag in die Laichgebiete (alleine wegen Wetter) und anglen nicht ausschließlich auf Dosch.

Ich habe eine Übersicht über die Ausfahrten der letzten 3 Jahre inkl. Angelgebiet, Anzahl der Angler sowie die Fänge (werden auf den Kuttern in Stück gezählt, nicht gewogen). Das haben wir dafür mit einem Gewicht von 2 Kg/ Dorsch hochgerechnet und sind sogar noch knapp unter den 20 Tonnen. Die Zahlen gelten natürlich nur für Ostholstein. Selbst 30,40 oder 50 Tonnen wären indiskutabel!


----------



## Flatfish86 (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich spare mir mal die weitere Diskussion, dafür ist mir meine Freizeit zu schade. Fischerbandit, ich habe Deine Aktivitäten und Deine sachliche Art lange bewundert, aber mittlerweile komme ich mit Deinem Kommunikationsstil hier nicht mehr klar! Ich hoffe sehr, dass schadet am Ende nicht mehr als das es hilft.


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Oktober 2018)

Lars,


> Aber lass bitte die Studie weg- die Fangreduktion von 330 Tonnen im Jahr wurde linear erstellt und ist viel zu hoch angesetzt! Realistisch wären wohl 20 Tonnen...



Ich bin mal trotzdem so frei und hänge die Quelle an [1]. Hochgerechnet wurden 292t für eine Schonzeit von 6 Wochen.
Aber ich denke du liegst nicht ganz falsch, Thünen unterlag auch schon beim Baglimit einer Fehleinschätzung.

Selbst wenn, sind 292t Peanuts im Vergleich zu den Fängen der Berufsfischer.

--

[1]
Evaluation of effects of management options
for the recreational cod fishery in the western Baltic Sea
https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/Management_measures_Baltic_cod-Thuenen.pdf


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Oktober 2018)

Die zwei Fische mehr sind ein Witz, und noch viel blöder sind 70 Prozent mehr für Berufsfischer. Erst wenn der Dorsch ausgerottet ist könnte ein Umdenken stattfinden, vorher keine Chance.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2018)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Lars,
> 
> 
> Ich bin mal trotzdem so frei und hänge die Quelle an [1]. Hochgerechnet wurden 292t für eine Schonzeit von 6 Wochen.
> ...



Ich habe die identische Grafik mit 330 Tonnen von Thünen vorliegen... Sind halt auf die durchschnittlichen Fänge berechnet, ca. 12%. Das meine ich mit "linear errechnet".

Unsere Berechnungen beruhen auf den Aufzeichnungen der Hochseeangelschiffe, also sagen wir mal aus der Praxis und der Realität ;-) 

Leider wird Thünen nicht mehr so einfach an diese Zahlen kommen, denn dazu muss man es an Bord der Schiffe schaffen. Ich denke jedoch die Tür ist zu!


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Oktober 2018)

Lars,


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe die identische Grafik mit 330 Tonnen von Thünen vorliegen... Sind halt auf die durchschnittlichen Fänge berechnet, ca. 12%. Das meine ich mit "linear errechnet".



Ich denke auch, hier wird man schlicht die Jahresfangmenge verwendet und einfach mit der Ausfallzeit in Relation gesetzt haben (2500t * 6 Wochen / 52 Wochen sind rund 290t). D.h. Effekte auf das Laichverhalten sind nicht berücksichtigt. Hier ist ohnehin die Frage, ob es einen signifikanten Unterschied gibt, zu welchem Zeitpunkt ein Laichfisch entnommen wird.



> Unsere Berechnungen beruhen auf den Aufzeichnungen der Hochseeangelschiffe, also sagen wir mal aus der Praxis und der Realität ;-)



Gut, dann muss man das auch wieder auf die Gesamtfangmenge extrapolieren - aber selbst Thünen schreibt hier, das Effekte wie das Verschieben der Fischereiaktivität in andere Zeiträume nicht berücksichtigt werden konnten. 



> Leider wird Thünen nicht mehr so einfach an diese Zahlen kommen, denn dazu muss man es an Bord der Schiffe schaffen. Ich denke jedoch die Tür ist zu!



Verständlich, trifft aber die Falschen, die machen hier ja nur ihren Job und niemand würde davon etwas registrieren. Wenn, dann muss man das öffentlich anprangern. Was ich vermisse ist mindestens eine Feedbackschleife, wenn man Prognosen erstellt müssen die Auswirkungen und der Fehler bewertet werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> .... *denn so viel  Geschreibsel* darf meiner Meinung nach nicht unkommentiert stehen bleiben. S*oll Leute geben, die das noch glauben.*..
> 
> Erschreckend, wie *"Angler"* hier *gegen Angler schießen!* Ich habe das Gefühl, dass viele sich mit dem Thema eher *gen Null tendierend beschäftigt* haben, aber hier erst einmal *oberschlau* einen ins Netz stellen!
> 
> ...




Moin,

ich habe mir einmal erlaubt , anhand einiger Auszüge die Tonart in der Diskussion darzustellen.

Andere Meinungen scheinen keine Rolle mehr zu spielen und werden  weggebissen.

Soll Jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob das stilvoll ist.

Schade, hatte mehr erhofft.

R.S.


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2018)

moin

mir reichen die 7 dorsche völlig aus,
allerdings empfinde ich eine quotenerhöhung um 70 % der berufsfischer als
völlig daneben,
wenn jetzt sich gerade mal der bestand letztes jahr
wieder erholt hat.

schonzeit feb- april für alle  wäre noch auf meinem zettel.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Oktober 2018)

hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> mir reichen die 7 dorsche völlig aus,
> *allerdings emfinde ich eine quotenerhöhung um 70 % der berufsfischer als
> ...





Wie gesagt , der Hering wurde massiv geschützt und ist der Brotfisch der Fischer.
Die müssen es ja auch irgendwie schaffen.

Zitat eines Ostseefischers

"Wer jetzt Fischer wird und anfängt, ist schon tot.
Bei den ganzen Beschränkungen."


Und hier im a.b. sind Einigen 7 gute Dorsche zu wenig für den Eigenbedarf.

R.S.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Oktober 2018)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mir einmal erlaubt , anhand einiger Auszüge die Tonart in der Diskussion darzustellen.
> 
> ...


Die Tonart entspricht jemandem der ernsthafte Aufklärungsarbeit betreiben möchte, aber zu oft auf taube Ohren oder auf Menschen mit großer Überzeugung und viel Gering-/Halbwissen getroffen ist.

Von daher hat er mein Verständnis.
Dafür, dass er dennoch nicht aufgibt und seine Zeit opfert, hat er meinen Respekt.

Dass Angler gegen Angler schießen ist kein Hörensagen /Mythos /whatever - allein hier im Anglerboard gibt es mehr als genug Belege /Threads und Themen dazu.... 

Fängt irgendwo beim Bashing von Gewässerwarten/Fischereiaufsehern an, geht über Verbandler...... und hört irgendwo bei Lächerlichkeiten wie Fangbildflaming auf. 

Wenn die Anglerschaft sich nur mal endlich zusammentun würde um gemeinsam etwas für ihr gemeinsames Hobby zu tun....

Wäre schön, wenn man auf plakatives posten verzichten könnte und stattdessen in einen ernsthaften Dialog treten würde. 

Dazu gehört jedoch, dass man sich mit der Materie ernsthaft befasst und sich Wissen aneignet - und das tun leider wenige.

Ist meine eigene Meinung - egal wie sich hier dazu geäußert wird


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2018)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Schade, hatte mehr erhofft.
> 
> R.S.



Ich mir auch, zum Beispiel Fakten!



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> mir reichen die 7 dorsche völlig aus,
> allerdings empfinde ich eine quotenerhöhung um 70 % der berufsfischer als
> ...



Warum eine Schonzeit? Bauchgefühl oder bitte Fakten!



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie gesagt , der Hering wurde massiv geschützt und ist der Brotfisch der Fischer.
> Die müssen es ja auch irgendwie schaffen.
> 
> Zitat eines Ostseefischers
> ...



Eigenbedarf, die gefühlt 4000'te Korrektur der Unterslellung! Es geht mir nicht um den Eigenbedarf, sondern um die Ungerechtigkeit... 

Wer sich jetzt im Angeltourismus selbständig macht, wird sofort Millionär. Deshalb finden Inserate für Hochseeangelschiffe auch immer gleich Käufer zu Höchstpreisen. Ach ne, die werden meist ein Imbiss oder abgewrackt. Übrigens erhalten die Fischer im Gegensatz zu den Betrieben im Angeltourismus für Ausfallzeiten und reduzierten Fangmengen Ausgleichszahlungen von der EU. Aber auch das wird gerne mal an gewissen Stellen verschwiegen....

Um auch das noch einmal klarzustellen- ich bin sehr eng im Konatkt mit den Küstenfischern hier oben, werde von denen auf dem Wasser freundlich gegrüßt und halte sogar auf dem Wasser mit den Jungs einen Smalltalk. Wir sitzen in einem Boot und an der Küste hier oben haben wir das verstanden. Da lassen wir uns auch nicht von Menschen, die meinen das aus der Ferne beurteilen zu können, einen Keil reinschlagen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ja das Geschreibsel, wie ist das denn mit der bösen "Unterfischung"?

Das ist ein rein wirtschaftlich geprägter Begriff und hat mit unserer Angelei und auch mit der Ökologie wenig zu tun.

Der Umgang mit den Daten von Thünen ist bei euch auch etwas ambivalent. Erst werden sie in der Luft  zerrissen,  dann wenn sie euch gefallen wird darauf verwiesen. Gleichzeitig wird Thünen nicht unterstützt, stringent ist das nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja das Geschreibsel, wie ist das denn mit der bösen "Unterfischung"?
> 
> Das ist ein rein wirtschaftlich geprägter Begriff und hat mit unserer Angelei und auch mit der Ökologie wenig zu tun.
> 
> Der Umgang mit den Daten von Thünen ist bei euch auch etwas ambivalent. Erst werden sie in der Luft  zerrissen,  dann wenn sie euch gefallen wird darauf verwiesen. Gleichzeitig wird Thünen nicht unterstützt, stringent ist das nicht.



Leider scheint bei Dir auch die Aufmerksamkeit etwas nachzulassen. 

Überfischung ist ökologisch und nicht wirtschaftlich zu betrachten oder warum unterscheidest Du da? Unterfischung hat nun einmal einen Einfluss auf die Bestandsentwicklung.

Ich denke auch bei Thünen hast Du meine Ausführungen anscheinend nicht vollständig verfolgt. Ja, ich kritisiere die Zahlen von Thünen, weise aber auch immer wieder daraufhin, dass wir dieses Zahlen akzeptieren müssen, da ICES und die Politik mit diesen Zahlen arbeitet. So haben wir bereits 2017 in unserem Video darauf hingewiesen, dass die Fänge der Angler in 2017 und 2018 nicht mehr bei 1754 Tonnen liegen, da der Rückgang der Angler in Verbindung mit dem Baglimit das alleine rechnerisch nicht mehr zulässt. Das hat die Politik und die Wissenschaft ignoriert und erst in diesem Jahr rückwirkend bestätigt, aber bei der Festlegung des Baglimit erneut ignoriert. Somit liegen wir mit unserer Arbeit nicht allzu falsch- das beziehe ich auch auf die Auswirkungen auf eine immer wieder geforderte Schonzeit für Angler. Da setzt meine Kritik an- solange die Wissenschaft solche Tatsachen ignoriert und aktuelle Entwicklungen nicht berücksichtigt - insbesondere wenn die Fakten für uns Angler sprechen - bleibt es bei unserem NEIN. Möchtest Du das uns wirklich vorwerfen? Für die Menschen im Angeltourismus geht es um die Existenz und Du verlangst von denen, dass sie die Wissenschaftler zur Datensammlung an Bord lassen, obwohl die Zahlen anschließend gegen deren Existenz verwendet werden? Ich kaufe mir doch auch keinen Hund, wenn ich eine Tierhaarallergie habe!


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Blamage trifft nicht uns Angler oder die Fischer, sondern die Politik und die Wissenschaft! Wir handeln lediglich gesetzeskonform. Die Entscheidung über die rechtliche Grundlage obliegt der Politik- und ich denke die Forderung nach Fairness und Gerechtigkeit für Angler kann keine Blamage sein, sondern sollte eine Pflichtaufgabe für ALLE Angler sein.



Es ist eine riesige Blamage für alle, die sich für eine stärkere Ausfischung des 2016er Jahrgangs stark machen, wenn in nächster Zeit nicht genug nachkommt. Eine anteilige Erhöhung des Baglimits nach der Berufsfischerquote ist genau das. 70% mehr Dorsch und ein Baglimit von sieben Fischen ist der gesamte Kuchen, den die Politik als vernünftige Menge betrachtet. Will man also ein höheres Baglimit, muss die kommerzielle Quote runter, sonst wird insgesamt mehr gefangen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Oktober 2018)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie gesagt , der Hering wurde massiv geschützt und ist der Brotfisch der Fischer.
> Die müssen es ja auch irgendwie schaffen.
> 
> Zitat eines Ostseefischers
> ...



Nein, die Fischer müssen es nicht irgendwie schaffen. Genau so wenig wie die Beschäftigten in den Tagebauen und in den Kohlekraftwerken und die Leute, die wegen der Umstellung von Verbrennungsmotoren auf e-Antrieb in der Automobilindustrie den Job verlieren werden. Der Job des Fischers ist in Deutschland tot, weil die Bestände von genau den Leuten, die heute jammern, dass sie davon leben müssen, kaputttgefischt wurden. Das Gleiche geschieht übrigens in Binnengewässern und Flüssen wie der Oder.

Und zu deiner ewigen Leier mit den 7 Dorschen für den Eigenbedarf: Aus meinem Umfeld hier in Franken sind früher dutzende Leute 1-2 mal zum Küstenfischen auf Dorsch hochgefahren, haben dort übernachtet, gegessen, Kutter gebucht usw. Heute fährt da keiner einziger mehr hoch, weil das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis einfach Kacke ist. So sieht#s aus, ob du das nun akzeptierst oder nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2018)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> 70% mehr Dorsch und ein Baglimit von sieben Fischen ist der gesamte Kuchen, den die Politik als vernünftige Menge betrachtet. Will man also ein höheres Baglimit, muss die kommerzielle Quote runter, sonst wird insgesamt mehr gefangen.



Guck Dir doch bitte noch einmal den ICES Advice für 2019 an....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Leider scheint bei Dir auch die Aufmerksamkeit etwas nachzulassen.
> 
> Überfischung ist ökologisch und nicht wirtschaftlich zu betrachten oder warum unterscheidest Du da? Unterfischung hat nun einmal einen Einfluss auf die Bestandsentwicklung.



Ja Bestände sind mal größer und mal kleiner, aber sie brechen in der Regel nicht zusammen.

Und wenn ich mir anschauen,  wie groß die Filets heute sind, die gehandelt werden, und wie groß sie früher teilweise waren, dann dürften ruhig ein paar mehr anwachsen.

Immer wieder gibt es Bezüge zum Markt was die Ausnutzung der Bestände betrifft, dann muss man auch auf der anderen Seite sagen, daß der Markt auch den Rest regelt.

Meins ist das aber nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Oktober 2018)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nein, die Fischer müssen es nicht irgendwie schaffen. Genau so wenig wie die Beschäftigten in den Tagebauen und in den Kohlekraftwerken und die Leute, die wegen der Umstellung von Verbrennungsmotoren auf e-Antrieb in der Automobilindustrie den Job verlieren werden. Der Job des Fischers ist in Deutschland tot, weil die Bestände von genau den Leuten, die heute jammern, dass sie davon leben müssen, kaputttgefischt wurden. Das Gleiche geschieht übrigens in Binnengewässern und Flüssen wie der Oder.
> 
> Und zu deiner ewigen Leier mit den 7 Dorschen für den Eigenbedarf: Aus meinem Umfeld hier in Franken sind früher dutzende Leute 1-2 mal zum Küstenfischen auf Dorsch hochgefahren, haben dort übernachtet, gegessen, Kutter gebucht usw. Heute fährt da keiner einziger mehr hoch, weil das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis einfach Kacke ist. So sieht#s aus, ob du das nun akzeptierst oder nicht.



Wenn ich zum Fliegenfischen in den Alpenraum fahre zahle ich auch ein Vermögen, teilweise ohne einen einzigen Fisch entnehmen zu dürfen, da wäre das Preis Leistungsverhältnis auch kicken,  aber das Naturerlebnis...... 

Schifffahrt auf der Ostsee  ist doch auch ein Erlebnis,  aber hier geht es dann doch ums Fleisch


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja Bestände sind mal größer und mal kleiner, aber sie brechen in der Regel nicht zusammen.
> 
> Und wenn ich mir anschauen,  wie groß die Filets heute sind, die gehandelt werden, und wie groß sie früher teilweise waren, dann dürften ruhig ein paar mehr anwachsen.
> 
> ...



Ja, der Dorschbestand war kleiner, ist jetzt wieder größer und ab nächstes Jahr sogar groß- und nicht zusammengebrochen. Und trotzdem motzen Angler ohne Fakten und fordern Einschränkungen für Angler (Schonzeiten, Baglimit)- sorry, aber da fass ich mir an den Kopf!



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum Fliegenfischen in den Alpenraum fahre zahle ich auch ein Vermögen, teilweise ohne einen einzigen Fisch entnehmen zu dürfen, da wäre das Preis Leistungsverhältnis auch kicken,  aber das Naturerlebnis......
> 
> Schifffahrt auf der Ostsee  ist doch auch ein Erlebnis,  aber hier geht es dann doch ums Fleisch



Ich denke, dass die "Fleischmacher" seit 2017 nicht mehr an die Küste kommen. Das sind dann die 35% bis 50% die jetzt fehlen und die Insolvenzen vorantreiben. Jetzt die Alpen mit Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee zu vergleichen- fragwürdig, oder? Oder wird auf diesem Vergleich auch ständig die Schonzeitforderung abgeleitet?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum Fliegenfischen in den Alpenraum fahre zahle ich auch ein Vermögen, teilweise ohne einen einzigen Fisch entnehmen zu dürfen, da wäre das Preis Leistungsverhältnis auch kicken,  aber das Naturerlebnis......
> 
> Schifffahrt auf der Ostsee  ist doch auch ein Erlebnis,  aber hier geht es dann doch ums Fleisch



Die potentielle Kundschaft bestimmt, wofür sie zu zahlen bereit ist. Und da haben um die 70% der bisherigen Kundschaft klargestellt, dass ihnen das Naturerlebnis keine Reise wert ist, sondern sie der Fische wegen kommen.

Und damit wären wir beim ökonomischen Aspekt: Das früher durch die Angeltouristen an der Küste generierte Bruttosozialprodukt dürfte um einiges höher sein als das durch den kommerziellen Kutterfischfang generierte. Als auch ökonomisch wäre ein Handeln zugunsten des Angeltourismus angesagt. Von den mittlerweile zerstörten Arbeitsplätzen ganz zu schweigen.

Warum passiert das dann trotzdem nicht? Damit wären wir beim politischen Aspekt: Die kommerzielle Fischerei hat eine Lobby und ist politisch bis auf EU-Ebene gut vernetzt. Und dann wären wir auch schon bei einem Puzzlestein, was die Wahlerfolge irgendwelcher Alternativparteien angeht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Oktober 2018)

Lars, was soll denn daran fragwürdig sein? Das liegt an persönlichen Präferenzen und ist doch nicht bewertbar.

Es gibt Millionen, die an der Ostsee Urlaub machen, ohne überhaupt jemals einen Wurm zu baden, weil es hier schön ist.  Weil das Licht und die Landschaft geil sind .

Die rechnen alle nicht gegen. Aber bei  den Kutteranglern ist es selbstverständlich?

Früher waren die Kutter fast die einzige Möglichkeit, Kleinboote zum Mieten gab es nur wenige, und der zollfreie Einkauf hat die Fahrt  ja auch richtig sexy gemacht.

Heute gibt es zig Häfen und überall Kleinboote plus Guidingboote.

Zu viele Hunde sind des Fuchses Tod


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2018)

@fischerbandit

die 7 dorsche sind für mich erstmal besser als 5,
so kann man das auch sehen, vor allem bei dem hintergrund,
dass man diese auch erstmal fangen muss auf einer tour.

warum sollte man schonzeiten mind. für die berufsfischer
bzw. laichdorschfang nicht beschränken, was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen??

ach ja, und auch nochmal ,
um auf deinen tonfall einzugehen:



> Und trotzdem motzen Angler ohne Fakten und fordern Einschränkungen für Angler (Schonzeiten, Baglimit)- sorry, aber da fass ich mir an den Kopf



sachlich diskutieren sieht anders aus,
das solltest du mal überdenken!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2018)

ich glaube forist @Testudo
hat da in einem post vorher schon beschrieben, das es eben auch angler gibt denen
auch das naturerlebnis wichtig sein kann ,
Und nicht nur die reine erzielbare masse an filet.

das magst du ja anders sehen,
jedoch solltest du mir eben meine meinung auch zugestehen.

ich denke auch , das zb. mischfahrten (die es schon gibt auf der ostsee platte /dorsch)
eine gute alternative sind.


noch zum thema habe ich geschrieben, das die erhöhung gleichzeitg um 70 %  für völlig daneben halte,
da ein erstmal erholter bestand  nicht wieder gleich wirtschaftlich voll ausgeschöpft werden sollte,
denn damit tut man einer langsfristigen erholung derer bestimmt keinen gefallen.


zum laichdorsch fang nur, um mal eine quelle mal zu nennen:
https://literatur.thuenen.de/digbib_extern/dk039458.pdf


ach mist, ist ja das verdammte institut mit dem "t " im namen.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Guck Dir doch bitte noch einmal den ICES Advice für 2019 an....


Steht wohl zu genüge drin und es war noch nie so gedacht sich auf Teufel komm raus auf die höchst angesetzte Menge zu einigen. Wurde zum Glück auch nicht gemacht.
Der 2019 nicht gefangene Dorsch ist zudem ein Jahr später deutlich schwerer und hat noch einmal eine weitere Chance zum Ablaichen. Auf die längere Sicht ist es besser, den Dorsch in der Erholungsphase nicht bis ans obere vertretbare Limit zu befischen und das steht übrigens so im advice.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Oktober 2018)

Dann fasse ich mal kurz zusammen:

Fakten gibt hier ein user vor, die Anderen sollen dem Folgen, was argumentativ vorgegeben wird.

Und es geht um "Gerechtigkeit" , die dieser user im Namen von Anglern etc. einführt.

Der Ton ist rau,

es wird die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt und man selbst entscheidet, was gut und richtig ist.

Als Vertreter der Gerechtigkeit kann man sich doch entsprechenden Ämtern zuwenden und sich demokratisch wählen lassen z.B.

Ich nehme keine Vorgaben an , die ich nicht teile und erstrecht nicht in dem teilweise rausgebrüllten Stil. Und das sehe ich nicht alleine so.

Meine Gerechtigkeit und meine Fakten:

Die Quote wird dynamisch angepasst und nun erhöht , das Baglimit wurde erhöht.

Als Angler freut mich das.

Gerecht finde ich,  mir zum Eigenbedarf PRO TAG 7 große Ostseeräuber aneignen zu dürfen,

im Urlaub deutlich mehr, da mehr Angeltage.

Finde ich super, die Fischerquote interessiert mich nicht, die legen Experten fest - oder sind die nur hier im forum aktiv?

Wer allerdings sich Nachts den Wecker stellt, hunderte KM runterbrettert, um total geschlaucht einen Kutter zu entern , seinen Müllsack
füllt um dann mit seinen Jahres-Filets am gleichen Tag zurückzureisen , der könnte genervt sein von dem Baglimit.

Versteht man - aber da gibt es ja hier einen würdigen Fürsprecher.

Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg, ich bin mit dem status Quo zufrieden .

R.S.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Oktober 2018)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Steht wohl zu genüge drin und es war noch nie so gedacht sich auf Teufel komm raus auf die höchst angesetzte Menge zu einigen. Wurde zum Glück auch nicht gemacht.
> Der 2019 nicht gefangene Dorsch ist zudem ein Jahr später deutlich schwerer und hat noch einmal eine weitere Chance zum Ablaichen. Auf die längere Sicht ist es besser, den Dorsch in der Erholungsphase nicht bis ans obere vertretbare Limit zu befischen und das steht übrigens so im advice.



Ist Unterfischung dann doch gut für den Bestand?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Oktober 2018)

..


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ist Unterfischung dann doch gut für den Bestand?



Unterfischung ist das noch nicht, sondern man wagt sich nicht so nah an die Grenze zur Überfischung hin. Was mit dem Ostseedorsch bei Unterfischung passiert, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da der Bestand wohl seit längerer Zeit nie  unterfischt war.
Ein unterfischter Bestand ist jedenfalls weniger produktiv als ein maximal nachhaltig befischter Bestand, da sozusagen weniger "geerntet" wird, als nachwachsen könnte. Dafür gibt es mehr größere und ältere Fische.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Oktober 2018)

Hi,
ich komme gerade aus Fehmarn und war mit der Karoline draussen. Mich persönlich schreckt das Baglimit nicht ab, weil mir das Kutterangeln an sich Spaß macht. Das Laichdorschangeln übt auf mich keinen Reiz aus und die Qualität der Filets ist da auch eher mau. Dennoch sollte man sich und seine Meinung nicht als die einzig wahre ansehen; wenn jemand auf den Kutter geht, um seiner etwas größeren Familie/Freunden einige hochwertige Fischmahlzeiten fangen möchte, dann akzeptiere ich das. Ebenso kann ich die Kutterkapitäne verstehen, die im Februar zu den Dickdorschgründen fahren, um damit ihr Auskommen zu verdienen. 
Das Thema Baglimit ist und bleibt ein hochemotionales Thema. Hochemotional vor allem für die, dessen berufliche und wirtschaftliche Existenz davon abhängt. Ich hoffe, dass die Erhöhung des Baglimits und die Änderung des Fischereigesetzes wieder mehr Angler auf die Kutter lockt und die bestehenden Familienbetriebe wieder schwarze Zahlen schreiben können. 
Die Erhöhung der Quoten freut mich für die Fischer und ich hoffe, dass dort mit Weitsicht gehandelt wurde. Falls nicht, dürfen wir Angler mal wieder die Suppe auslöffeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Oktober 2018)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Unterfischung ist das noch nicht, sondern man wagt sich nicht so nah an die Grenze zur Überfischung hin. Was mit dem Ostseedorsch bei Unterfischung passiert, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da der Bestand wohl seit längerer Zeit nie  unterfischt war.
> Ein unterfischter Bestand ist jedenfalls weniger produktiv als ein maximal nachhaltig befischter Bestand, da sozusagen weniger "geerntet" wird, als nachwachsen könnte. Dafür gibt es mehr größere und ältere Fische.



Das ist mir bekannt, aber ich finde, das Unterfischung für Angler in einem Gewässer dieser Größe mit mehreren angrenzenden Nationen kein Thema und somit auch kein Argument ist.

Ich würde es aber grundsätzlich begrüßen Umwelt nicht nur nach ihrem Geldwert zu beurteilen.


----------



## TeeHawk (22. Oktober 2018)

Eigentlich ist dieser Threadverlauf ein perfektes Abbild dessen, was in unserer Gesellschaft und gerade im Zusammenhang mit dem Umgang der natürlichen Ressource "Dorsch" momentan schief läuft.

Lars kämpft mit Anglerdemo gegen eine unglaubliche Ungerechtigkeit, schafft es aber nicht genügend Menschen zu informieren/aufzuklären und zu überzeugen, so dass der Druck der Öffentlichkeit so groß wird, dass diese Ungerechtigkeit wieder zurückgenommen wird.

Informationen, die jeder leicht online nachprüfen kann, wenn er die Google-Suchmaschine benutzt und sie wurden hier im Forum auch schon in diversen Beiträgen mit Quellen belegt:

-Die Berufsfischer haben Verbände und Lobbyisten, die Freizeitangler weder das eine, noch das andere (Die Arbeit der Anglerverbände tendiert effektiv gegen 0, wenn es um Lobbyarbeit geht).
-Die Industrie hinter den Berufsfischern haben Verbände und Lobbyisten, die Industrie hinter den Freizeitanglern nicht (Verband der Angelgerätehersteller wurde vor ein paar Jahren aufgelöst).

-Wer fängt den meisten Fisch und auf welche Art und Weise

                        -Freizeitangler: extrem selektiv, mit der ineffektivsten Form des Fischens (Handangel), dabei die geringste Schädigung der Unterwasserwelt, geringe Fangmengen
                        -Berufsfischer (Küste): selektiv durch Maschengröße, mit dem Stellnetz, geringe Schädigung der Unterwasserwelt, Fangmengen kann ich noch nicht beurteilen
                        -Berufsfischer (sogenannte Trawler): wenig selektiv, da, wenn sich das Schleppnetz füllt alle Fischgrößen im Netz bleiben, extreme Schädigung der Unterwasserwelt, wenn in Bodennähe geschleppt wird, enorme Fangmengen teilweise mit nur einem Hol

-Ein über den Grund gezogenes Schleppnetz schädigt den Meeresgrund für mehr als 5 Jahre
-Moderne neue Netzformen/-systeme werden aus Kostengründen bisher nicht eingesetzt
-Kontrollen der Berufsfischer in Bezug auf über Bord geworfenen Beifang, also auf hoher See, seltener als die der Freizeitangler
-Sogenannte Gammelfischer, fangen mit riesigen Schleppnetzen ungezielt Fisch und verarbeiten ihn direkt an Bord zu Fischfutter für z.B. Lachsfarmen

-Preise Dorsch pro Kilo im Ganzen, nur ausgeweidet im Laden an den Endverbraucher: ca. 8 €
-Preis Dorsch pro Kilo im Ganzen, nur ausgeweidet f. den Berufsfischer (Küste und Trawler) wenn er große Mengen Dorsch schnell verkaufen muss: ca. 1 €
-Preis Dorsch pro Kilo im Ganzen, nur ausgeweidet f. den Berufsfischer (Küste) wenn er kleinere Mengen direkt an den Endkunden verkauft: ca. 8 €

-Kosten für den Freitzeitangler, um ein Kilo Dorsch zu fangen: ca. 40 € (Hier werden die Kosten für An- und Abfahrt, Unterbringung, Köder, Gewässerkarte, Fischereischein und vor allem Angelgeräte mit eingerechnet, also Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Kunstköder, Zubehör etc.)

-Die EU hat sich gegenüber der Freizeitanglerei eindeutig positioniert, der maltesische Vorsitzende der Kommission hat verkünden lassen, dass die Freizeitangelerei sich immer der Berufsfischerei unterzuordnen hat und deren Umsätze nicht nachteilig beeinflussen soll.
-Malta ist aktuell eines der korruptesten Länder der EU

-In der Vergangenheit wurde der Dorsch noch nie von Freitzeitanglern in einem Gebiet ausgerottet, sondern immer durch die Berufsfischerei, durch übermäßige Entnahmen.

-Es gibt 2 Institute, die sich mit nachhaltigen Fischfang in Deutschland medienwirksam beschäftigen: Thünen und Geomar
-Thünen liefert die Statistiken auf denen die Prognosen für das nächste Jahr und damit die empfohlenen Fangmengen beruhen
-In den letzten Jahren musste Thünen immer wieder Fehler in Ihren Datenerhebungen eingestehen (Ohrsteine Dorsch)
-Thünen spielt eine aktive Rolle beim MSC-Siegel
-Das MSC-Siegel wurde inzwischen als "Fake" entlarvt, denn das Siegel wird bereits erteilt, wenn für ein Gebiet/eine Fischart die Umsetzung der Vorgaben geplant sind und nicht erst, wenn sie nachweislich umgesetzt wurden.
-Geomar stellt die Arbeit von Thünen durch seine Veröffentlichungen erheblich in Frage

-Die Anzahl der Fischereibetriebe an der Ostsee ist in den letzten 20 Jahren erheblich zurückgegangen, trotzdem kämpfen alle um ihr Überleben, trotz Millionen von Steuergeldern, die sie erhalten haben

Wenn man sich diese Informationen anschaut, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass es nur eine Möglichkeit für die Zukunft gibt, das Angeln in Deutschland weiter eine attraktive Freizeitbeschäftigung bleibt. Es müssen sich alle, wirklich alle, die vom Freizeitangeln profitieren, an einen Tisch setzen, eine gemeinsame Interessenvertretung gründen und gemeinsam den Kampf gegen die "Räuber der Meere" aufnehmen. Und dafür werden sie erhebliche Geldmittel benötigen. Die wird eine Teilmenge der Beteiligten nicht alleine aufbringen können, nur gemeinsam wird man stark genug sein. Es ist 5 vor 12. Lasst es nicht so weit kommen, dass die Uhr zur vollen Stunde schlägt. Klärt in allen Medien umfassend auf, mit Reportagen, Filmen, in den sozialen Medien, im Fernsehen, verschafft euch Gehör, zur Not mit der finanziellen Brechstange...

Jegliche Fangbeschränkung der Freizeitangler ist aus volkswirtschaftlicher Sicht und aus Sicht des Umweltschutzes absoluter Quatsch. Jedes Kilo Dorsch, dass ein Angler fängt, ist das bessere. Stoppt die Schleppnetzfischerei mit effektiver Überwachung und drakonischen Strafen. Unterstützt die Küstenfischer und boykottiert die Industrie, die den Schaden angerichtet hat. Kaptain Iglo go home... jeder sollte seinen gesunden Menschenverstand wieder einschalten und erkennen, dass in diesem Fall das Wohl vieler, definitiv über das Wohl ganz weniger gestellt werden sollte (Trawler). Der Dorsch mag kein Edelfisch sein, aber ein Ramschprodukt der Natur ist er auch nicht.

Ich will als Angler an und auf der Ostsee Dorsch fangen können, in allen Größen (damit meine ich, dass auch Dorschen die Möglichkeit gegeben werden muss, wieder zu großen Exemplaren heranzuwachsen) und das mein Leben lang. Ich will ihn aber auch direkt vom Küstenfischer kaufen können, frisch und wenn er mal keinen gefangen hat, dann gibt's eben mal keinen. Die abgepackten Dorschfilets in unbegrenzter Stückzahl tiefgekühlt im Supermarkt, die so schmecken, als ob der Dorsch 1 Tag lang nicht ausgenommen wurde, bevor er filetiert wurde, die braucht kein Mensch!


----------



## Dieter2555 (22. Oktober 2018)

Moin zusammen
eigentlich ist schon alles gesagt. Aber ich wollte mich zu Wort melden, weil ich hier eifrig lese und mich bemerkbar machen möchte, damit zu sehen ist, dass sich auch andere, wenn auch oft still, sich an der Diskusion beteileigen.
Ich angel schon seit fast 50 Jahren auf Dorsch und habe in jungen Jahren auch die Sünde begangen und auf "Grossdorsch" geangelt. Aber das ist schon seit über 20 Jhren vorbei. Ich fahre meist von Heiligenhafen und 
meide deshalb auch seit mindesten 10 Jahren den einzigen Kutter in Heiligenhafen, der immer noch gezielt auf Laichdorsch fährt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist ein generelles Fangverbot für alle Angler und Fischer in den Laichgebieten ausreichend, diese Gebie sind jedem Fischer und Kuttereigner bekannt. Und das dann  von anfang Februar bis ende April. 
Denn auf z.B. gräucherten Dorschrogen kann die Menschheit glaube ich verzichten. 
Viele Milionen Dorsche die  dadurch mehr schlüpfen könnten, würden dann in ein paar Jahren auch alle Fischer und Angler wieder froh machen.
Als Anmerkung noch zum aktuellen Dorschbestand. Ich war gestern mit einem Kollegen mit Kleinboot (50PS) von Grossenbrode raus, wir haben den Tag mit Wattwurm, Jiggen und Gummifisch 4 massige Dorsch und 8 Wittlinge gehabt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (22. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2018)

Dieter2555 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> eigentlich ist schon alles gesagt. Aber ich wollte mich zu Wort melden, weil ich hier eifrig lese und mich bemerkbar machen möchte, damit zu sehen ist, dass sich auch andere, wenn auch oft still, sich an der Diskusion beteileigen.
> Ich angel schon seit fast 50 Jahren auf Dorsch und habe in jungen Jahren auch die Sünde begangen und auf "Grossdorsch" geangelt. Aber das ist schon seit über 20 Jhren vorbei. Ich fahre meist von Heiligenhafen und
> meide deshalb auch seit mindesten 10 Jahren den einzigen Kutter in Heiligenhafen, der immer noch gezielt auf Laichdorsch fährt.
> ...



Ich bin beeindruckt- einer will, dass ich zukünftig Fischfond koch, Plattfische esse und der andere will mir Dorschrogen verbieten- Fakten für diese tollen Vorschläge und Forderungen gibt es nicht. Deine 50 Jahre "Dorscherfahrung" mögen für Dich persönlich bedeutend sein, wissenschaftlich jedoch völlig uninteressant! Mich würde aber noch interessieren, welcher Sinneswandel Dich dazu bewegt hat, früher Laichdorsche (meinetwegen auch Großdorsche) zu angeln, heute jedoch nicht mehr. Ich bin echt gespannt...



bastido schrieb:


> Eventuell kannst Du mir das erklären, denn diese Vermutung wird ja hier nicht selten geäußert. Kann sein, dass ich einfach zu blöd bin. Ein kleines Rechenbeispiel mit fiktiven Zahlen: Der Ostseedorsch ist eine quotierte Fischart, damit ist die Fangmenge in etwa vorgegeben. Nehmen wir also an in der Ostsee schwimmen 1000 potentiell laichfähige Dorsche. Die obersten Dorschwächter der EU sagen davon dürfen 500 gefangen werden, was auch passiert. Welcher qualitative Unterschied besteht darin, ob diese Ende Januar oder Anfang Februar gefangen werden? Es bleiben 500 Dorsche für die Fortpflanzung übrig. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die 500 großzügig ausreichend sind für die Reproduktion auch unter schlechten Bedingungen, denn wir sind uns natürlich einig, dass die Dorsche während der Laichzeit für Trawler besonders effizient zu befischen sind was, wenn man sie schon nicht verbieten kann, grundsätzlich zu begrüßen ist, da die dann deutlich seltener ihr Schleppnetz über den Grund ziehen. Also egal wie man es dreht, ist die Quotierung zu hoch, wie Jahrzehnte geschehen, werden zu wenige Dorsche für Nachwuchs sorgen.
> Ich gehe auch nicht Laichdorsche angeln, da ich grundsätzlich nicht Kutter fahre aber die Wirkung auf den Bestand kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Moralische Bedenken, kann ich grundsätzlich natürlich akzeptieren aber für Verbote braucht es eben mehr, nämlich sachliche Argumente, die sich mit Fakten untermauern lassen.



Ich bin froh, dass Du das verstanden hast Basti. Dann schreibe ich mir nicht völlig umsonst die Finger wund. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich zu kompliziert schreibe und macnhe das Geschriebene einfach nicht verstehen. Durch Deinen Beitrag - und auch durch den von Teehawk - weiß ich jedoch, dass nicht alles in den letzten Monaten für die Katz war. Das was Du schreibst ist völlig richtig! Jeder entnommene Dorsch wird nicht mehr laichen... Viele Angler denken jedoch, Schonzeiten sind bei anderen Fischarten normal, dann muss das auch beim Dorsch so sein- leider ohne sich mit den Hintergründen zu beschäftigen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2018)

puhhh,
da setzen sich eine Hand voll Leute seit Jahren ehrenamtlich mit all ihrer Energie für uns alle Angler ein. 
Sie recherchieren, versorgen uns mit Informationen, Argumenten, wissenschaftlich untermauerte Fakten, Daten und Zahlen.
Sie organisierten Großdemos für uns Angler und klagen sogar gegen die Bundesregierung für uns alle.

Und was passiert? Da sind immer noch unendlich viele, die offensichtlich nicht einmal Willens sind wenigstens die letzen 10 Postings
von Lars zu lesen.

Es ist einfach beschämend, wie Leute aus den eigenen Reihen Anglerdemo und uns Allen in die Suppe spucken


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2018)

Das tut gut, Danke!


----------



## Fuldaangler (22. Oktober 2018)

Das wichtigste was abgeschafft gehört ist das Tagesfanglimit der Berufsfischer so wie es jetzt ist. Wenn ein Fischer z.B. 5 Tonnen am tag fangen darf (ob nun realistisch oder nicht darum gehts nicht) und 7 Tonnen im Netz hat, dann muß der die 2 Tonnen zuviel gefangenen Fisch wieder über Bord werfen. Wie jeder weiß sind 90-100% dieser Fische tot. Besser wäre es sich die zuviel gefangenen Fische auf das nächste Fanglimit anrechnen zu lassen. Wenn er am nächsten Tag 8 Tonnen statt der fünf fängt bleibt er einen Tag drin und hat sogar noch Geld gespart da er keinen Sprit für die Ausfahrt benötigt und trotzdem die gleiche Menge Fisch angelandet hat als wenn er 3 x rausgefahren ist. Jedes Jahr gehen durch diesen Schwachsinn des Überfang zurücksetzen mal locker 1000Tonnen Dorsch umsonst kaputt die für den Fortbestand, die Reproduktion und die Ernährung wichtig wären. Aber das EU Gesetz ist halt so. Dagegen tut niemand was, das ist die größte Sauerei.


----------



## Wollebre (22. Oktober 2018)

bevor ihr euch über die leichte Erhöhung des Baglimits streitet, wartet mal ab ob das Releasen untermaßiger Dorsche erlaubt wird oder nicht.
Wenn nicht erlaubt und die aufs Baglimit angerechnet werden müssen...... mache sich jeder seine Gedanken wie spannend dann das Brandungsangeln wird.....  Aber auf Fehmarn gibts zum Trost einige gute Kneipen..... einige Küstennebel bauen wieder auf....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2018)

Wollebre schrieb:


> mache sich jeder seine Gedanken wie spannend dann das Brandungsangeln wird.....



Viel spannender ist doch, ob man dann noch Brandungsangeln darf...


----------



## Jan1982 (22. Oktober 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es ist einfach beschämend, wie Leute aus den eigenen Reihen Anglerdemo und uns Allen in die Suppe spucken



Ich versteh nicht dieses Schwarz-weiß Denken. Man kann doch auf der einen Seite die Argumente von Lars und Co. und die Initiativen für Angler gut heißen - und trotzdem ein Baglimit grundsätzlich befürworten. Mir jedenfalls dreht sich immer der Magen um, wenn ich Angler sehe, die Massen an Fisch abknüppeln. Deshalb ist man doch kein Gegner der Anglerdemo! Ich lauf auch mit so nem T-Shirt rum...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2018)

Jan1982 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht dieses Schwarz-weiß Denken. Man kann doch auf der einen Seite die Argumente von Lars und Co. und die Initiativen für Angler gut heißen - und trotzdem ein Baglimit grundsätzlich befürworten. Mir jedenfalls dreht sich immer der Magen um, wenn ich Angler sehe, die Massen an Fisch abknüppeln. Deshalb ist man doch kein Gegner der Anglerdemo! Ich lauf auch mit so nem T-Shirt rum...



Es geht ja auch tatsächlich nicht um diejenigen, die Massen an Fisch abknüppeln. Wir benötigen auch kein Baglimit für Angler, um Fischbestände zu regulieren. Wir sollten diejenigen respektieren, die 10 oder auch 15 Dorsche genauso wie diejenigen, die nur 3 oder 5 Dorsche mitnehmen. Aber wir sollten alle gemeinsam Fairness von der Politik einfordern und uns gegen sinnlose Verbote und Beschränkungen wehren. Mal gucken wie die Stimmung in den nächsten Wochen in der deutschen Anglerschaft noch kippt, wenn die EU sich mit ihrem Regelwahn durchsetzt. 

Ich mag es übrigens auch nicht, wenn auf einem Kleinboot 5 Angler knietief im Dorsch stehen oder Fische "gedealt" werden, um seinen Campingplatz zu bezahlen. Aber weil es ein paar Vollpfosten gibt, muss man nicht alle Angler pauschal regulieren. 

Wenn 100 Empfänger beim ALG2 den Staat betrügen, wird im darauffolgenden Monat auch nicht allen Empfängern von ALG2 die Unterstützung um 25% gekürzt, oder? Das gibt es nur bei uns Anglern- die pauschale Keule!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man ein Ziel erreichen möchte,  ist es dann besser, jeden auf Gedeihen und Verderb nach Finkbeiner Art auf Linie zu trimmen, oder sucht man den größtmöglichen gemeinsamen Nenner und bündelt damit Kräfte,  auch wenn einer meint eine Schonzeit wäre gut, der nächste ein Schutzgebiet wäre wünschenswert.

Im Grunde ist Lars Leistung unbestritten. 

Allgemein mehr Wert auf die Gemeinsamkeiten, weniger Titulierungen, Beschimpfungen und die Erkenntnis, das nicht jeder, der eine abweichende Meinung vertritt gleich ein Gegner ist, könnte was reißen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Oktober 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> ...-Wer fängt den meisten Fisch und auf welche Art und Weise
> 
> -Freizeitangler: extrem selektiv, mit der ineffektivsten Form des Fischens (Handangel), dabei die geringste Schädigung der Unterwasserwelt, geringe Fangmengen
> -Berufsfischer (Küste): selektiv durch Maschengröße, mit dem Stellnetz, geringe Schädigung der Unterwasserwelt, Fangmengen kann ich noch nicht beurteilen
> ...




"Wir versaufen unser Omma ihr klein Häuschen!" oder wie die Ökonomen sagen: "Kostenexternalisierung, wohin man schaut!"

Bedeutet, daß sich die auch hier geführte Diskussion lediglich um Ursachenkosmetik, nicht aber um die Wirkmechanismen dreht. Das, was TeeHawk in seinem brillanten Beitrag zur Sprache bringt, lautet: Dorsch ist für fast alle zu billig und wird auf Kosten kommender Generationen dem Meer entnommen!

Unsere Generation ist nicht nur die erste, der es auffällt, sondern ebenfalls die, die versucht das Lenkrad mehr oder weniger unbeholfen herumzureißen. Die wahren "Schuldigen", nämlich wir selbst, sollen dabei aber bitteschön ungeschoren davonkommen.

Gibt es eigentlich irgendein Grundrecht auf maximal billige Lebensmittel erster Güte? Oder gibt es Vergleichbares vor allem in den Industrienationen dieser Welt?

Man sollte auch beim kommerziellen Dorschfang endlich dazu übergehen, Roß und Reiter zu nennen und dementsprechend die Preise der Realität anzupassen! Diese Realität beinhaltet aber nunmal auch die Kosten für zerstörten Meeresboden und dergleichen.


Mal angenommen, das Kilo Dorsch würde anstatt 8 € in Zukunft 20 € kosten und im Gegenzug ab sofort keine Schleppnetze mehr eingesetzt bzw. der Schwachsinn der Lachsmästerei mit Gammelfisch auf ein erträgliches Maß zurückgefahren, was wäre gewonnen?

Zuallererst ein Ende der Diskussionen über ein Baglimit, denn das wäre dann völlig unnötig... 

Geiz ist geil? Nein, Geiz ist vor allem asozial und strunzdumm!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Oktober 2018)

Fast jedes Meer wird heute bis an die Grenze der Belastbarkeit und manche auch darüber hinaus ausgebeutet. 

Wenn man den Kunden ins Bewusstsein ruft, wie groß der Unterschied ist zwischen frisch gefangenem ungefrostetem Fisch und dem Dank Phosphatzugaben  mit Wasser  schwerer gemachten, sollten andere Verkaufserlöse erzielbar sein. 

Zumal ja auch heute die Marge beim Groß und Einzelhandel bleibt, und die Fischer gucken in die Röhre.

Alternative Fleischproduzenten zeigen den Weg auf, wie Nachhaltigkeit sich auch wirtschaftlich lohnen kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Oktober 2018)

bastido schrieb:


> ...Bezogen auf die Fischerei bedeutet dies eben, dass umweltschädliche Fangmethoden und andere von Dir genannte und unbestrittene Nachteile einen höheren Preis nach sich ziehen, denn an die Macht des Verbrauchers glaube ich nicht solange eklatante Preissprünge damit verbunden sind....




Umgekehrt sollte ein Schuh daraus werden: Nicht der ungebremste Raubbau zieht höhere Preise nach sich, sondern (zum Nutzen aller) Nachhaltigkeit und Umweltverträglichkeit.

Auf die Feststellung, daß Durchschnittsfamilien sich nur noch einmal pro Woche biologisch einwandfrei produziertes Fleisch würden leisten können, antwortete der von mir hochgeschätzte Vincent Klink unlängst mit einem Schulterzucken: "Ja und?"


----------



## TeeHawk (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke auch, dass es eine Chance wäre, mit der westlichen Ostsee ein Musterprojekt zu starten und zu zeigen, wie sinnvoll mit der Ressource Fisch umgegangen und sogar volkswirtschaftlich größerer Nutzen daraus gezogen werden kann.

Schleppnetze verbieten, nur noch umweltschonende Fangmethoden zulassen, ein Tagesfanglimit für Küstenfischer oder eine Begrenzung der Bootsgröße, so dass sie ihren Fang zu Höchstpreisen direkt an den Endabnehmer verkaufen können und nicht den Überschuss auf Grund der Verderblichkeit verramschen müssen.
Drakonische Strafen gg. alle Berufsfischer die mit Ihrem Trawler ein Schleppnetz hinter sich herziehen, das auf Jahre die Ostsee an dieser Stelle "tötet". Am besten direkt vor Ort versenken (künstliches Riff).

So uninteressant, wie der Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee angeblich für den Weltmarkt und auch schon für den deutschen Markt sein soll, sollte es doch kein Problem sein, vollständig auf ihn verzichten zu können und ihn nur noch lokal zu handeln, direkt an der Küste.

Macht man aus den Schutzzonen gem. Bundesgesetzblatt N. 63 vom 27. September 2017 Bundesgesetzblatt N. 63 vom 27. September 2017  (ttps://www.bgbl.de/xaver/bgbl/start.xav?start=%2F%2F*%5B%40attr_id%3D%27bgbl117s3405.pdf%27%5D#__bgbl__%2F%2F*%5B%40attr_id%3D%27bgbl117s3395.pdf%27%5D__1540288595086) in denen alles erlaubt ist, selbst die schädlichsten Nutzungsmöglichkeiten, außer eben Freizeitangeln, ein großes "NSG Westliche Ostsee", statt dieser Alibi-Gebiete für den schönen Schein, bin ich mir sicher, dass das bestens funktionieren würde und S-H und M-V davon immens profitieren würden. Nur sollte dann in der Verordnung eben stehen, dass man jeglichen Raubbau an der Natur verbietet und nur die umweltschonensten Bewirtschaftungsformen erlaubt. Das verstehe ich übrigens unter einem "Naturschutzgebiet". Diesen Titel dürften die aktuellen Verordnungen gar nicht tragen, da sie absolut irreführend sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## TeeHawk (24. Oktober 2018)

Du hast mich nicht verstanden Bastido. Aktuell verkaufen die kleinen Küstenfischer nur den Dorsch zu Ramschpreisen an die Industrie, den sie nicht bei Ihren Kleinabnehmern loswerden, z.B. Restaurants, da er schnell verderblich ist. Verbannt man die großen Trawler mit Schleppnetzen, die nur an die Industrie verkaufen zu Niedrigstpreisen, kappt man damit die Quelle für günstigen Westliche Ostsee Dorsch und räumt allein den kleinen Küstenfischern die Möglichkeit ein, diese Ware anzubieten. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass die paar verbliebenen kleinen Küstenfischer mit Ihren Fangmengen unkritisch für einen Dorschbestand wären, der nicht mehr mit Schleppnetzen befischt wird, denke ich dies wäre eine Lösung. Das Problem ist nur, dass diese Trawler offensichtlich die stärksten Lobbyisten beschäftigen...


----------



## angler1996 (24. Oktober 2018)

damit käme nur noch der unmittelbare Küstenbewohner oder Urlauber in den Genuss von Dorsch/Fisch.
Oder belieferst Du dann den Rest mit Schleppnetzdorschen aus anderen Regionen?

sorry, etwas Ironie


----------



## TeeHawk (24. Oktober 2018)

Nachvollziehbar, Deine Ironie. Aber leider ist es so, dass schon jetzt kaum jemand "bewusst" Dorsch aus der westlichen Ostsee kauft. Der Industrie ist es egal, woher sie ihn bezieht, Hauptsache günstig (<= 1€ pro Kilo) und der Kunde kauft außerhalb der Küstenregionen Dorsch ohne sich dessen Herkunft bewusst zu sein. Also ist Deine Aussage schon jetzt zutreffend, ohne dass sie aber den wünschenswerten Vorteil für die Region und die Ostsee hat. Eine Quelle, die ich auch schon einmal in einem meiner Posts genannt hatte, besagt, dass Du Dorsch aus der Westlichen Ostsee gezielt nur bis maximal Hannover beim Fischhändler Deines Vertrauens auf Bestellung kaufen kannst. Die aktuelle Fangmenge an Dorsch aus der westlichen Ostsee ist offenbar so gering, dass sie für den Markt keinerlei Rolle spielt. Es geht darum, dass an dieser Ressource aber Raubbau betrieben wird und auch noch der letzte quotierte Dorsch mitgenommen wird, auch wenn man ihn beinah zum Selbstkostenpreis an die Industrie durchreicht. Das scheint vielen nicht bewusst zu sein.

Fazit: Es ist Wahnsinn die natürliche Ressource Dorsch aus der westlichen Ostsee auch noch gefördert mit Steuergeldern zum Minimalpreis an die Industrie zu verramschen, anstatt Ihren eigentlichen Wert zu schützen und für eine künstliche, per Gesetz verordnete und scharf überwachte Verknappung zu sorgen. Der Mensch ist gierig und solange noch ein Fisch in der Ostsee schwimmt, wird es einen dummen Menschen geben, der auch diesen noch entnimmt, um ihn zu einem TK-Filet (Pfui bah) oder noch schlimmer, Fischmehl als Grundlage für Tierfutter, zu verarbeiten.


----------



## TeeHawk (24. Oktober 2018)

Und noch eines: Es gibt hier im Raum Berlin inzwischen Läden, die die alten Brötchen und Backwaren anderer Bäcker aufkaufen und dann günstig an Endkunden verkaufen, die kein Problem damit haben, dass das Brötchen, Brot, Kuchen etc. eben schon 2 Tage alt ist.
Einen der Berliner Bäcker kenne ich ziemlich gut und der sagt, er entsorgt die alten Waren lieber oder verarbeitet sie zu Semmelbrösel weiter, als auch nur ein altes Brötchen an diese Läden zu verkaufen. Er will sich doch nicht sein eigenes Grab schaufeln. Leider gibt es andere Bäcker, die anscheinend auf Grund Ihrer wirtschaftlichen Situation sich dazu gezwungen fühlen es zu machen.

Die Berufsfischer machen genau dies, indem sie die Dorsche, die sie nicht an den höherpreisigen Endabnehmer verkaufen können, für 1 €/Kilo verramschen... Erschwerend kommt bei ihnen dazu, dass Ihre tägliche Fangmenge kaum planbar ist... Der Bäcker weiß wie viel Brötchen er backt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (24. Oktober 2018)

[.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Oktober 2018)

Trawler in der Ostsee verbieten? Würde ich begrüßen  muss aber sofort an das St Florian Prinzip  denken. 

Da die nicht nachhaltige Fischerei ein weltweites Problem darstellt, braucht es zeitnah eine weiter reichende Lösung.

Diese würde aber auch weiten Teilen der Interessen der Aquakulturbetreiber und Fischmäster  entgegen stehen.

Also sind wir mit Verlaub im Ar... oder die Gesellschaft begreift zeitnah, das Wirtschaft und Wachstum nicht alles sind auf dieser Welt.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> ...Also sind wir mit Verlaub im Ar... oder die Gesellschaft begreift zeitnah, das Wirtschaft und Wachstum nicht alles sind auf dieser Welt.



Wir sind, Frank, wir sind schon lange!
Und selbst, wenn unsere Gesellschaft es begreifen würde - den gerade aufstrebenden "Schwellenländern", die teils Jahrhunderte lang für unseren Wohlstand ausgebeutet wurden, bekommste diese Einsicht nicht verkauft... 

Laßt uns lieber weiter über Baglimits philosophieren, okay?


----------



## TeeHawk (25. Oktober 2018)

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachri...ause-fuer-Fischer-Schleppnetze-weiter-erlaubt

"Gute Nachricht für die Fischer: Deutschland darf nach EU-Recht nicht einseitig die Fischerei mit Schlepp- und Stellnetzen in den Schutzgebieten Sylter Außenriff und Pommersche Bucht verbieten."

Versucht hat man es anscheinend...

Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern
(Küstenfischereiverordnung - KüFO -)
Vom 11. November 2008
§ 13 - Verbot der Schleppnetzfischerei
http://www.gesetze-rechtsprechung.s...psml&max=true&aiz=true#jlr-KüFischVSH2008pP13

*Küstenfischereiverordnung - KüFVO M-V - LAV MV*
https://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/KueFVO_2017.pdf
Verordnung zur Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern (Küstenfischereiverordnung - KüFVO M-V) vom 28. November 2006 (GVOBl. M-V S. 843), geändert am 22.Oktober 2009 (GVOBl. M-V S. 641), geändert am 14.Mai 2014 (GVOBl. M-V S. 269), geändert am 12.November 2016 (GVOBl. M-V S. 881)

In S-H verboten, in M-V mit Einschränkungen erlaubt...

Wie ist es denn nun die aktuelle Situation? Dürfen große Schleppnetze hinter großen Trawlern, die nichts mehr mit einem kleinen Küstenfischerbetrieb zu tun haben, in der westlichen Ostsee genutzt werden oder nicht? Sind das alles "Schwarz"-Fischer, die z.B. Lars da vor Fehmarn beobachtet hat und keiner unternimmt da was gegen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Oktober 2018)

Das ist in SH auch erlaubt, jedoch mit Einschränkungen (Maschinenleistung, Gebiete)!


----------



## TeeHawk (25. Oktober 2018)

Denkst Du, dass die Trawler damals vor Fehmarn mehr als 300 PS Motorleistung hatten???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Oktober 2018)

Das kann und will ich nicht beurteilen! In erster Linie gehe ich davon aus, dass sich die deutschen Küstenfischer an geltende Verordnungen halten. Anschuldigungen gegen Fischer bringen uns nicht weiter, denn die machen lediglich ihren Job so wie wir alle. 

Ich denke in erster Linie ist die Politik gefordert endlich Lösungen zu schaffen! 

Zudem bin ich der Meinung, dass wir einen Ostseedorsch nie als exklusive Gourmetspeise zu deutlich höheren Preisen vermarkten können. Wir sehen es ja beim (Räucher) Lachs. 100g im Supermarkt für unter 1,50 Euro, Wildlachs ist deutlich teurer- aber macht nur einen Bruchteil des Marktes mangels Nachfrage aus. Ähnlich wäre das vermutlich beim Dorsch- dann kaufen die Leute Kabeljau aus dem Atlantik oder meinetwegen auch Seelachs für 1/3 oder 1/4 des Bruttopreises. Die meisten machen da eh Soße zu und schmecken nichts vom Fisch... ;-)

Ein erster Schritt wäre für mich eine deutliche Erhöhung und Veränderung der Kontrollen zur Einhaltung von Quoten und Rückwurfverboten so wie die Politik und die Fischerei es auch für Angler fordert und aktuell umgesetzt wird. Ich bekomme das nicht mehr so genau zusammen, aber ich habe mal den Funkverkehr zwischen Fischereiaufsicht und Schleppnetzkutter mitgehört. Der verlief ca. so (aus der Erinnerung): Aufsicht "Kutter X, wir kommen zur Kontrolle an Bord". Kutter: "Wir sind am fischen und können nicht stoppen". Aufsicht "Wie lange dauert die Fangfahrt" K: "Ca 4 sm" Aufsicht" Ok, dann sind sie aus unserer Zuständigkeit. Gute Fahrt!". Ist jetzt stark abgekürzt, aber im Ergebnis war das so im Fehmarnbelt...

Nein Leute, wir benötigen Unterstützung und Lösungen von der Politik. Will die Politik (richtigerweise!) die Fischerei erhalten, so müssen die Fischer wettbewerbsfähige und moderne Schiffe mit modernsten Fanggeräten haben, ggf. mit finanzieller Unterstützung. Die Quoten müssen nachhaltig festgelegt werden, der wichtigste Punkt ist wie gesagt die Einhaltung der Quoten. Ich denke unsere kleinen Küstenfischer sind auch nicht das Problem und für die größeren Schlepper gibt es Lösungen. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Politik hier nur "irgendwie über die Jahre kommen will". Es gibt den EU Map, doch der sah nicht die schlechten Jahrgänge voraus. Spannend wird die Stärke des 2018'er Jahrgang. Der Jahrgang entscheidet eigentlich über alles. Genau da mache ich mir aber die Sorgen, denn (Stichwort Unterfischung) durch den starken 2016'er Jahrgang wurde der 2017'er Jahrgang bereits dezimiert. Wir haben verdammt viele Dorsche gefangen, die die kleinen im Magen hatten und nach dem Fang ausgespuckt haben. Ich denke 85.000 Tonnen Dorsch hauen den Ein oder Anderen vom Nachwuchs bereits zum Frühstück weg.

Wir sollten ein so sensibles Gewässer wie die Ostsee trotz der absolut positiven Bestandsentwicklung nachhaltig befischen- eine Aufgabe für die Politik. Die das aber bisher mit der "Verteilungsgerechtigkeit" noch nicht so richtig verstanden haben...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## smithie (26. Oktober 2018)

bastido schrieb:


> Aufgabe der Politik sollte es eben nicht sein die pure Ressource zu verteilen und Pfründe zu schützen sondern die Bereiche zu fördern, die den größten Gemeinnutzen aus der Nutzung der Ressource entfalten. Denn hier wird Verteilungsgerechtigkeit im volkswirtschaftlichen Sinne generiert.


Du hast meine vollste Zustimmung.

Ich frage mich in dem speziellen Fall (und anderweitig ebenso) und bei der von Dir genannten Faktenlage deswegen: 
- wer hat etwas davon (und was) so zu entscheiden, wie man entscheidet?
- interessiert es den Malteser (?) EU-Kommissar oder die restlichen Entscheidungsträger schlichtweg nicht?
- ist die wirtschaftliche Relevanz zu gering um sich näher damit zu beschäftigen?

Dass ein Hr. Habeck so handelt wie er handelt ist (leider) klar - eigentlich sollte diese meiner Meinung nach widerwärtige Art mit Leuten umzugehen mal an den Grünen Wähler gebracht werden (dort, wo ich das tue, tauchen immer "geschreckte" Gesichter auf...)
Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere.

Ich will gar nicht anfangen, über Implikationen zu sprechen, wie und mit welchem Kenntnisstand bzw. Faktenlage andere Entscheidungen getroffen werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt den EU Map, doch der sah nicht die schlechten Jahrgänge voraus. Spannend wird die Stärke des 2018'er Jahrgang. Der Jahrgang entscheidet eigentlich über alles. Genau da mache ich mir aber die Sorgen, denn (Stichwort Unterfischung) durch den starken 2016'er Jahrgang wurde der 2017'er Jahrgang bereits dezimiert. Wir haben verdammt viele Dorsche gefangen, die die kleinen im Magen hatten und nach dem Fang ausgespuckt haben. Ich denke 85.000 Tonnen Dorsch hauen den Ein oder Anderen vom Nachwuchs bereits zum Frühstück weg.



Ich stimme dir überwiegend zu, aber hier geht es noch um sehr schwache Jahrgänge von schwachen Elterngenerationen. Auf die ist in der Bestandsentwicklung nur sehr wenig Verlass. Wenn sich der starke 2016er an der Fortpflanzung beteiligt, kann man mit viel Nachwuchs rechnen und deshalb hat der Jahrgang Vorrang vor seinen Vorgängern, die schon an sich stark dezimiert sind.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Oktober 2018)

Basti, für Deine Argumentation benötigt man aber belastbare Zahlen, also einen Vergleich, der alle Faktoren berücksichtigt. Ich denke das ist - auch wenn es die einzigen Zahlen sind und wir diese auch deshalb nutzen - mit den Thünen Zahlen (180 Mio Euro p.a.) nicht ausreichend aussagekräftig, trotzdem sind wir natürlich dankbar für die vorliegenden Zahlen. Für einen Angriff auf die Bundespolitik benötigen wir jedoch belastbares Material!


----------



## Grünknochen (26. Oktober 2018)

Wir reden hier über Dorsche wie über Rotwein. Guter Jahrgang, schlechter Jahrgang... Aus meiner Sicht würde es sehr viel Sinn machen, Managementpläne längerfristig zu denken.
Davon ab: Die Entscheider wissen ziemlich genau, was sie tun und um was es geht. Und bei der Freizeitfischerei geht es um vieles, nur nicht um materielle Gerechtigkeit. Die Angler sind schlussendlich nichts anderes als eine Verhandlungsmasse innerhalb eines politischen Prozesses. Insoweit hab ich immer Zweifel daran gehabt, ob es so toll ist, dass die Freizeitfischerei bei der GfP gelandet ist. Ich sag's mal so: Die Freizeitfischerei und die diese betreffenden Restriktionen sind das Feigenblatt, mit dem man davon ablenkt, dass man im Bereich der Berufsfischerei über Gebühr draufgesattelt hat. Ich habe deshalb übrigens durchaus auch Zweifel daran, ob Freizeitfischer und Berufsfischer wirklich in einem Boot sitzen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Oktober 2018)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir überwiegend zu, aber hier geht es noch um sehr schwache Jahrgänge von schwachen Elterngenerationen. Auf die ist in der Bestandsentwicklung nur sehr wenig Verlass.



Gucken wir uns die Historie an, so erkennen wir, dass auch schwache Jahrgänge für deutlich mehr Nachwuchs gesorgt haben. Gucken wir uns mal die Jahre 2005 bis 2009 an. Starker Bestand an Elterntieren folgte ein geringer Nachwuchs- nahm der Bestand dann an Elterntieren ab, so waren die Nachwuchszahlen wieder stärker. Das ist natürlich nur eine Sicht der Dinge, aber von der Hand weisen kann man das nicht ;-). Nicht ohne Grund sagen die "alten Fischer", dass es schon immer extreme Schwankungen gab und Zitat eines Fischers am Hafen von Burgstaaken "um das zu erkennen, reicht es, wenn ich 50 Jahre auf See bin und muss nicht ein paar 100 Millionen im Jahr in die Wissenschaft investieren". Das war derjenige, der mich auf den Begriff der "Unterfischung" aufmerksam gemacht hat. Der war 50 Jahre auf See, ist heute Rentner- ich denke da spricht viel Erfahrung. Ich glaube da zwar nicht alles, aber zumindest vieles ist so interessant, dass ich mich damit im Nachgang intensiver beschäftige. Das sind übrigens Gespräche, die ich gerne führe- so auf einer Bank am Hafen und die Sonne brennt auf den Pelz.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Oktober 2018)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über Dorsche wie über Rotwein. Guter Jahrgang, schlechter Jahrgang... Aus meiner Sicht würde es sehr viel Sinn machen, Managementpläne längerfristig zu denken.
> Davon ab: Die Entscheider wissen ziemlich genau, was sie tun und um was es geht. Und bei der Freizeitfischerei geht es um vieles, nur nicht um materielle Gerechtigkeit. Die Angler sind schlussendlich nichts anderes als eine Verhandlungsmasse innerhalb eines politischen Prozesses. Insoweit hab ich immer Zweifel daran gehabt, ob es so toll ist, dass die Freizeitfischerei bei der GfP gelandet ist. Ich sag's mal so: Die Freizeitfischerei und die diese betreffenden Restriktionen sind das Feigenblatt, mit dem man davon ablenkt, dass man im Bereich der Berufsfischerei über Gebühr draufgesattelt hat. Ich habe deshalb übrigens durchaus auch Zweifel daran, ob Freizeitfischer und Berufsfischer wirklich in einem Boot sitzen...



Die Pläne gibt es ja in Form von EU Map. Jedoch wird der ja - sagen wir mal vorsichtig - ein wenig vernachlässigt. Grundsätzlich hält man sich zwar dran, jedoch werden außerplanmäßige Schwankungen in meinen Augen zu wenig berücksichtigt. Zur Fischerei gehört halt mehr, als nur die Bestände. Was ist zum Beispiel mit Helcom?

Ich bin ja nun einer der größten Kritiker der Aufnahme der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP. Gleichzeitig habe ich aber immer drauf hingewisen, dass wir mit einer starken Stimme in der EU - die haben wir aktuell jedoch nicht im Ansatz - auch davon profitieren könnten. Unter den derzeitigen Voraussetzungen ist die Aufnahme in die CFP jedoch unser Todesurteil!



bastido schrieb:


> Lars, das ist mir völlig klar, doch auch dafür ist ja eigentlich die Politik verantwortlich solche Studien in Auftrag zu geben, wenn sie den begründeten und offensichtlichen Verdacht hegt, dass hier Wirtschaftsleistung flöten geht. Das ist leider ein grundsätzliches Problem, da ja die Folgen dieser Untätigkeit traditionell der Allgemeinheit übergeholfen werden können. Die Liste der Beispiele ist lang, Diesel, Atomkraft, CumEx etc. und eine Wahlperiode ist kurz.



Ein Teufelskreis Basti, denn die Studie kostet richtig Kohle- und die erhalten wir von der Politik nur, wenn wir belastbares Material in Form einer Studie haben. Der DAFV hat ja mal eine Studie angekündigt- warten wir mal ab, ob und was da noch kommt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## offense80 (30. Oktober 2018)

Ist echt der Hit wie hier einige Leute von oben herab über andere schreiben DÜRFEN, da sie sich ja fachlich ausdrücken wie der liebe Herrgott persönlich, die an Arroganz kaum noch zu überbietende Beiträge schreiben und andere User die anderer Meinung sind als dumm hinstellen dürfen weil sie ja fachliches Wissen besitzen und andere die sich diese Art der verbalen Auseinandersetzung nicht gefallen lassen, gleich erstmal gesperrt werden. Sicher hat Fisherbandit ein gutes Hintergrundwissen, ABER muss er damit Andere die nicht seiner Meinung sind hier lächerlich machen und auf arrogante Art als dumm hinstellen und dafür auch noch von bestimmten Leuten einen Daumen hoch bekommen? Wird hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Oktober 2018)

offense80 schrieb:


> Sicher hat Fisherbandit ein gutes Hintergrundwissen, ABER muss er damit Andere die nicht seiner Meinung sind hier lächerlich machen und auf arrogante Art als dumm hinstellen und dafür auch noch von bestimmten Leuten einen Daumen hoch bekommen?



Es soll niemals arrogant sein oder klingen. Sollte der Eindruck erweckt werden, entschuldige ich mich hierfür!

Jedoch bitte ich zu berücksichtigen, dass ich seit 24 Monaten verdammt viel meiner FREIZEIT UNENTGELTLICH für das (Meeres-) Angeln einsetze und Anglerdemo mittlerweile mein (und somit auch das meiner Familie) Leben bestimmt. Wenn man dann immer wieder fachlich falsche Aussagen zum gefühlt tausendstenmal im Netz liest, dann kann man schon mal leicht genervt reagieren und die Formulierungen auch entsprechend rüberkommen. Viele Menschen im Netz glauben ihre Meinung als richtig hinstellen zu müssen, häufig nach Baugefühl. Dieses lesen andere Angler und sind irritiert und denken das wäre dann richtig. Also versuche ich immer wieder dieses mit fachlichen Argumenten zu widerlegen. Im Netz steht so viel "Müll", das uns bei der Ausübung unseres Hobbies hindert und ggf. sogar Beschränkungen liefert. Dadurch wird unsere Arbeit behindert, teilweise torpediert. Darauf versuche ich zu reagieren. Wenn dann ein User zum x-ten Mal eine Schonzeit für Dorsch fordert, weil im Süsswasser auch Schonzeiten verhängt werden oder Fangbegrenzungen in Binnengewässern auf die Ostsee übertragen werden sollen- das alles ohne Fakten, ja, dann werde ich irgendwann auch ungehalten. Bei diesen Themen geht es nicht um persönliche Vorlieben, wie zum Beispiel welche Farbe ein Köder zu welcher Jahreszeit haben sollte- es geht hier um Fakten und vollzogene und drohende Verbote, die den Verlust der Existenzen von hunderten Menschen bedeuten (können).

Die Themen sind kein Spielplatz für persönliche Meinungen, wie die Rutenlänge oder das Gewicht vom Köder. Wir haben unsere Aussagen immer mit Fakten unterlegt und alles ist ausführlich nachzulesen. Darf ich nicht erwartenn, dass man sich dann die Mühe macht und unsere Fakten widerlegt? Muss ich wöchentlich die Themen korrigeiren oder soll ich falsche Aussagen akzeptieren und unkommentiert stehen lassen?

Mir ist es völlig egal, ob es Angler X aus Eckernförder ausreicht, 3, 5 oder 7 Dorsche zu entnehmen, weil ihm die Menge reicht. Mir ist es auch völlig egal, ob Angler Y aus Rostock der Meinung ist, dass Natura 2000 in Verbindung mit einem Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt seiner Meinung nach die Natur schützt und für ihn ok ist. Wenn die ausländischen Trawler mit einem Hol hunderte Tonnen Dorsche fangen und entnehmen dürfen und das jedes Jahr im zweistelligen Prozentsatz erhöht wird, forder ich, dass unsere Fangmengen auch angepasst werden und wir die selben Gebiete beangeln dürfen- beim Baglimit würde das jetzt eine Abschaffung bedeuten und das Angelverbot in den AWZ hätte niemals verhängt werden dürfen. Ich nenne das Fairness und Gerechtigkeit- das fordere ich auch gegenüber unserer Arbeit ein. Das Zauberwort heißt RESPEKT und diesen vermissen wir teilweise. Nicht nur von der Politik und von Wissenschaft, sondern teilweise auch von Anglern. 

Hinzukommt, dass unsere Arbeit von bestimmten Gruppen seit einiger Zeit gezielt torpediert wird. Leider können wir nicht immer sofort erkennen, wer sich hinter der anonymen Internetwelt hinter den Usern versteckt. So können unsere Antworten schon mal etwas unfreundlich ausfallen. Mittlerweile erhalte ich täglich Sreenshots und Links zu Aussagen (speziell Facebook) "unserer Gegner", die jeglicher Grundlage entbehren und wir mittlerweile überlegen, gegen bestimmte Personen rechtlich vorzugehen. Das wir uns nicht nur Freunde machen war uns klar. Eines habe ich in den letzten 24 Monaten gelernt- der Angler ist der größte Feind des Anglers. 

Das schlimme daran ist eigentlich, dass wir von "Nichtanglern" fast mehr Zuspruch erhalten, als von Anglern. Auf der einen Seite positiv, aber auf der anderen Seite erschreckend. Angeln ist ein akzeptiertes und angesehenes Hobby in Deutschland, doch wir Angler arbeiten daran, diese in der Bevölkerung vorliegende Meinung zu kippen.


----------



## offense80 (31. Oktober 2018)

Respekt zu dieser Antwort. Vielleicht habe ich auch etwas überreagiert oder etwas falsch interpretiert womit ich mich hiermit auch entschuldigen möchte. 
Das uns die ausländischen Fischer hier "die Wiesen leer machen" finde ich auch mächtig zum ko**** und dagegen MUSS was unternommen werden. Ich schätze dein Arrangement für die Meeresangelei wirklich, denn das ist sicher nicht selbstverständlich. Aber was ist an der Idee, in den Laichmonaten ein komplettes Fangverbot für ALLE ( Angler, heimische UND ausländische Fischer ) falsch? Da erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht. 
Das man uns Angler mit einem Baglimit belegt hat ist an Hohn nicht zu überbieten, denn wie schon geschrieben...wieviele Angler sind in der selben Zeit nötig die selbe Menge Fisch zu fangen wie EIN Trawler oder Kutter oder Fangschiff. Das wir Angler als Alibi herhalten müssen ist uns allen klar, die Fischerei Lobby ist zu mächtig und zu "finanzstark" 
Und zu Facebook..... isch abe gar kein Facebook 
So ich denke mal wir beide sind im reinen miteinander da alle Missverständnisse aus dem Weg sind


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Oktober 2018)

offense80 schrieb:


> Aber was ist an der Idee, in den Laichmonaten ein komplettes Fangverbot für ALLE ( Angler, heimische UND ausländische Fischer ) falsch? Da erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht.



Hier müssen wir erneut zwischen Fscherei und Anglern unterscheiden. Fakt ist, dass die Wissenschaft eine Schonzeit für die Fischerei aktuell nicht für erforderlich hält und somit sich die Frage nach einer Schonzeit für Angler gar nicht stellt. 

Teile der Fischerei werden also im kommenden Jahr gezielt die Laichgebiete befischen, um mit wenig Aufwand einen hohen Ertrag zu erzielen. Hier gilt das Prinzip der Wirtschaftlichkeit und zählt die Gegenwart.

Die Fangmengen der Angler sind in der Laichzeit wissesnchaftlich zu vernachlässigen, zudem erreicht nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Angler überhaupt die typischen Laichgründe. Unsere Fangmengen in diesem Zeitraum haben keine spürbaren Auswirkungen auf den Bestand. Häufig wird auch der Dorsch mit Süsswasserfischen in Verbindung gebracht, zum Beispiel dem Zander als Nestbewacher. Das ist beim Dorsch nicht so, der liebt die schnelle Nummer . Auch wird immer wieder das Thema Schongebiete einzurichten gefordert, doch auch hier sagt die Wissenschaft deutlich, dass die westliche Ostsee dafür einfach zu klein ist und das nichts bringt.

Beim Dorsch gilt einfach das Prinzip, dass jeder entnommene Dorsch für keinen Nachwuchs mehr sorgen kann- egal wann gefangen!

Achja- klar sind wir im reinen. Ich bin ja dankbar für (berechtigte) Kritik- denn nur dann kann ich an mir arbeiten. Ich bin ja auch nicht fehlerfrei. Zudem bin ich sehr emotional und mit Herzblut bei der Sache, was nicht nur Vorteile bringt...


----------



## Fruehling (31. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Auch wird immer wieder das Thema Schongebiete einzurichten gefordert, doch auch hier sagt die Wissenschaft deutlich, dass die westliche Ostsee dafür einfach zu klein ist und das nichts bringt....



Thünen sieht das differenzierter: Reproduktionsbiologie des Dorsches


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Oktober 2018)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Thünen sieht das differenzierter: Reproduktionsbiologie des Dorsches



Ich beziehe mich auf schriftliche Aussagen aus 2017 vom Thünen Institut!


----------



## Double2004 (31. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hier müssen wir erneut zwischen Fscherei und Anglern unterscheiden. *Fakt ist, dass die Wissenschaft* eine Schonzeit für die Fischerei aktuell nicht für erforderlich hält und somit sich die Frage nach einer Schonzeit für Angler gar nicht stellt.
> 
> *Teile der Fischerei werden also im kommenden Jahr gezielt die Laichgebiete befischen*, um mit wenig Aufwand einen hohen Ertrag zu erzielen. Hier gilt das Prinzip der Wirtschaftlichkeit und zählt die Gegenwart.
> 
> ...



Auch hier werden viele Behauptungen in den Raum geworfen, ohne auch nur eine einzige Quelle zu benennen! Schade. Da finde ich die Verlinkung zum Thünen-Artikel zielführender.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Oktober 2018)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Auch hier werden viele Behauptungen in den Raum geworfen, ohne auch nur eine einzige Quelle zu benennen! Schade. Da finde ich die Verlinkung zum Thünen-Artikel zielführender.



Echt? Welche Aussagen aus dem Thünen Artikel sind denn in Bezug auf uns Angler zielführender? Es geht da um die Fischerei, nicht um Angler. Ich beziehe mich auf Angler, einzig die Aussage zur Abschaffung der Schonzeit für die Fischerei bezieht sich nicht auf Angler. Die Abschaffung der Schonzeit wurde von ICES empfohlen (im Advice für 2019 nicht vorhanden!)- eine starke Stimme bei ICES kommt von Thünen...


----------



## Double2004 (31. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Echt? Welche Aussagen aus dem Thünen Artikel sind denn in Bezug auf uns Angler zielführender? Es geht da um die Fischerei, nicht um Angler. Ich beziehe mich auf Angler, einzig die Aussage zur Abschaffung der Schonzeit für die Fischerei bezieht sich nicht auf Angler. Die Abschaffung der Schonzeit wurde von ICES empfohlen (im Advice für 2019 nicht vorhanden!)- eine starke Stimme bei ICES kommt von Thünen...



Ich sehe leider im oben Zitierten nicht eine einzige Quelle zu den markierten Passagen!

Und einige Thesen halte ich persönlich für gewagt. Dass es z.B. durchaus deutsche Angelkutter gab, die im Winter gezielte "Großdorsch-Touren" angeboten haben, lässt sich ja nun einmal nicht leugnen...und ob diese Fangmengen zu vernachlässigen sind? MMn höchst zweifelhaft...


----------



## hans albers (31. Oktober 2018)

offense80 schrieb:


> Ist echt der Hit wie hier einige Leute von oben herab über andere schreiben DÜRFEN, da sie sich ja fachlich ausdrücken wie der liebe Herrgott persönlich, die an Arroganz kaum noch zu überbietende Beiträge schreiben und andere User die anderer Meinung sind als dumm hinstellen dürfen weil sie ja fachliches Wissen besitzen und andere die sich diese Art der verbalen Auseinandersetzung nicht gefallen lassen, gleich erstmal gesperrt werden. Sicher hat Fisherbandit ein gutes Hintergrundwissen, ABER muss er damit Andere die nicht seiner Meinung sind hier lächerlich machen und auf arrogante Art als dumm hinstellen und dafür auch noch von bestimmten Leuten einen Daumen hoch bekommen? Wird hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?




danke...

es ging mir nie darum, lars arbeit in bezug auf anglerdemo
in frage zu stellen bzw. ich nicht seiner meinung bin,
habe ich auch nie irgendwo so geschrieben.

beim baglimit freut es mich, das ich nun 7 statt 5 dorsche mitnehmen kann,
warum nicht ?
(im gleichen post schrieb ich, das ich die quoten erhöhung um 70 % für völlig
irrsinning halte, mir ist schon klar ,
das der angler den bestand nicht ausrottet, wie oft soll ich das noch schreiben)

zum laichdorschangeln habe ich auch einen bericht verlinkt,
also ich sauge mir auch nicht alles aus den fingern.

 und nein,...ich bin weder bei den grünen, noch im verband, noch  beim BUND..


----------



## punkarpfen (31. Oktober 2018)

Hi, 
kann es nicht sein, dass die derzeit schwachen Heringsbestände im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem derzeit starken Dorschbestand (Heringsfresser) zusammenhängen? 
Spinnt man diesen Gedanken weiter, ist die Dorschbeschränkung für Angler eine Farce und jeder gefangene Dorsch hilft dem Heringsbestand. Wichtig ist eine Balance beider Bestände, die natürlich großen Schwankungen durch natürliche Einflüsse unterliegt.
Sollte ein vollständiges Fangverbot für den Dorsch für Angler von Januar bis März kommen, müsste allen Beteiligten (Kutterkapitänen, Bootsmännern, Angelgeschäften, Pensionen, Restaurants ...) ein Verdienstausfall gezahlt werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Oktober 2018)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Dass es z.B. durchaus deutsche Angelkutter gab, die im Winter gezielte "Großdorsch-Touren" angeboten haben, lässt sich ja nun einmal nicht leugnen...und ob diese Fangmengen zu vernachlässigen sind? MMn höchst zweifelhaft...



Auf den Kuttern werden die Dorsche mitgezählt- und da sind wir der Wissenschaft voraus. Wir haben die Stückzahlen für diesen Zeitraum, die Wissenschaft rechnet hingegen linear. Würde die Wissenschaft nur die Fahrgastzahlen der Hafenämter mit dem Baglimit 3 multiplizieren, würde Thünen feststellen, dass die Zahlen um ein zehfaches zu hoch wären. Die Angler fangen im gesamten Zeitraum weniger, als ein Schlepper mit einem Hol am 31. Januar an Bord holt. Ich denke da steht der Nutzen für die Bestände durch eine Schonzeit für Angler in keinem Verhältnis zu den wirtschaftlichen Folgen. Ich habe die Zahlen ja bereits ein paar Seiten vorher dargestellt.

Aber unabhängig von all diesen Zahlenspielen- wir diskutieren über eine Schonzeit zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo die Dorschbestände so stark wie seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr sind und wir EU Map erreichen. Voraussetzung hierfür ist selbstverständlich die Einhaltung der Regeln von allen Beteiligten! Die Wissenschaft zeigt auf, dass eine Schonzeit nicht erforderlich ist. So wundert mich dann stellenweise, dass diejenigen (nicht unbedingt hier), die ein Baglimit aufgrund der ICES Zahlen als gerechtfertigt und 5 Dorsch eals ausreichend angesehen haben, heute gegen eine Erhöhung des Baglimit, der Fangmengen der Angler und der Abschaffung der Schonzeit wettern. Die Zahlen kommen doch genauso von ICES- jetzt ist das in den Augen mancher Angler falsch, aber bei der Einführung des Baglimit waren die Zahlen gesetzt? Fällt mir schwer, dass zu verstehen... Ich habe immer geschrieben, dass mir die Zahlen von ICES nicht geheuer vorkommen, jedoch diese Zahlen immer die Grundlage unserer Aussagen bilden, da wir keine anderen Zahlen haben. Die Ausnahme bilden unsere Hochrechnungen aufgrund der Unterlagen der Kapitäne und der offiziellen (behördlichen) Fahrgastzahlen.

Wir vergleichen hier nachhaltige und selektive Fischerei durch Angler mit einer Industrie! Eventuell fehlt manchen auch eine Vorstellung von der Fischerei auf der Ostsee? 

Ich finde dieses Video zeigt das sehr gut:






Hierzu möchte ich anmerken, dass dieses Video keine Kritik an der Arbeit oder gar ein anprangern der Küstenfischerei darstellen soll, sondern nur einmal die harte Arbeit der Fischerei zeigt- und zugleich das Verhältnis eines Angelkutters zu einem kommerziellen Fischer darstellt. Diese Jungs und deren Familien ernähren uns seit hunderten Jahren und haben dafür gesorgt, dass wir auch in schwierigen wirtschaftlichen Zeiten etwas gesundes und (damals) günstiges auf dem Teller hatten, häufig unter Einsatz ihres Lebens. Ich respektiere die Fischerei und werde nicht müde zu erwähnen, dass die Fischer ähnlich wie der Angeltourismus hier oben zu unseren Küsten gehört!


----------



## Flatfish86 (1. November 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Auf den Kuttern werden die Dorsche mitgezählt- und da sind wir der Wissenschaft voraus.


Habt ihr diese Zahlen denn Thünen mal angeboten? Sollte doch in eurem und ihrem Interesse sein, wenn es bessere Zahlen gibt? Und was ist mit Boots- und Uferanglern? Die Fangen doch in der Zeit auch Dorsch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2018)

"Unsere Berechnungen beruhen auf den Aufzeichnungen der Hochseeangelschiffe, also sagen wir mal aus der Praxis und der Realität ;-)

Leider wird Thünen nicht mehr so einfach an diese Zahlen kommen, denn dazu muss man es an Bord der Schiffe schaffen. Ich denke jedoch die Tür ist zu!"

Das Zitat von Lars  müsste deine Frage beantworten. 

Meiner Meinung nach nachvollziehbar,  aber nicht zielführend.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. November 2018)

.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2018)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Auch hier werden viele Behauptungen in den Raum geworfen, ohne auch nur eine einzige Quelle zu benennen! Schade. Da finde ich die Verlinkung zum Thünen-Artikel zielführender.


Also mal ganz ehrlich!
Von keiner Seite und von Niemanden haben wir bisher soviel fundierte Infos mit Quellen bekommen wie von Lars und Anglerdemo. 
Schon gar nicht von den eigentlich dafür zuständigen und bezahlten Verbänden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. November 2018)

Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Habt ihr diese Zahlen denn Thünen mal angeboten? Sollte doch in eurem und ihrem Interesse sein, wenn es bessere Zahlen gibt? Und was ist mit Boots- und Uferanglern? Die Fangen doch in der Zeit auch Dorsch.



Thünen hat uns nach unserem 2017'er Baglimit kontaktiert- man fand unsere Berechnungen gut und nachvollziehbar. Natürlich hat ma uns auch nach den Zahlen gefragt, die wir jedoch nicht rausgeben durften (Datenschutz). Gerne haben wir aber die Kontaktdaten der Verantwortlichen (u.a. Hafenämter) für die Zahlen weitergegeben.



Testudo schrieb:


> "Unsere Berechnungen beruhen auf den Aufzeichnungen der Hochseeangelschiffe, also sagen wir mal aus der Praxis und der Realität ;-)
> 
> Leider wird Thünen nicht mehr so einfach an diese Zahlen kommen, denn dazu muss man es an Bord der Schiffe schaffen. Ich denke jedoch die Tür ist zu!"
> 
> ...


 Was wäre das Ziel?

Davon mal ab haben wir nach Alternativen gesucht, um Thünen - u.a. in Zusamenarbeit mit dem TI - diesbezüglich zu unterstützen. Bisher leider erfolglos!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2018)

Lars ich finde eure Arbeit im Prinzip gut, aber folgendes Zitat absolut daneben. 


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thünen hat uns nach unserem 2017'er Baglimit kontaktiert- man fand unsere Berechnungen gut und nachvollziehbar. Natürlich hat ma uns auch nach den Zahlen gefragt, die wir jedoch nicht rausgeben durften (Datenschutz). Gerne haben wir aber die Kontaktdaten der Verantwortlichen (u.a. Hafenämter) für die Zahlen weitergegeben.



Wenn man ernsthaft kooperieren will, findet man einen Modus und wenn nicht, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, kommen u.U. solche Statements. 

Wenn Thünen die Zahlen nicht bekommt, forschen die auf Basis ihrer Werte einfach weiter. Wem könnte das nochmal schaden? 
 nur uns und den Kutterkapitänen? 

Von Thünen wird das wohl niemand den Schlaf rauben, die vermerken höchstens, das man nicht kooperiert hat.

Ist dass das Ziel?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. November 2018)

Sorry Frank, Datenschutz ist Datenschutz. Diese Zahlen unterliegen den Hafenämtern (Behörde!) und da sind gewisse Regeln einzuhalten. Den entscheidenen Satz hast Du leider nicht zitiert- dass wir gemeinsam mit dem TI nach Alternativen suchen. Wir stehen mit Thünen im Kontakt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2018)

"*Eure Berechnungen*" unterliegen also dem Datenschutz und müssten bei den Hafenämtern angefragt werden?

Lars lass gut sein, mit solchen Ausführungen verplempert man nur wertvolle Lebenszeit. 

Ihr macht das schon.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. November 2018)

Wir nutzen hierfür die offizillen Fahrgastzahlen, die die Reederein melden! Die sind sicherlich nicht öffentlich zugänglich und entsprechend vertraulich! Hättest mal alles gelesen und nicht nur ein paar Beiträge- oder nachgefragt, bevor Du einfach mal wieder einen Angriff gegen mich/ uns startest. Und dann wirft man mir am Ende wieder vor, warum ich stinkig antworte...


----------



## ragbar (2. November 2018)

Lars. und ich wollte Dir schon lange sagen: DANKE und WEITER SO. Laß doch die Klugscheixxer und moralinsauren Baglimitgutfinder.


----------



## sebwu (2. November 2018)

genau, lass die ganzen baglimit-befürworter hier an der küste mal reden. komisch das ich selten welche treffe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. November 2018)

sebwu schrieb:


> genau, lass die ganzen baglimit-befürworter hier an der küste mal reden. komisch das ich selten welche treffe



Ja, ein ähnliches Feedback erhalte ich auch. Natürlich müssen wir zwischen der Herkunft der Angler unterscheiden, aber auch zwischen den Anglern selbst.

Ich war gerstern auf einem der Hochseeangelschiffe unterwegs, da ich ja gerne auch persönliche Gespräche mit den Anglern führe. Mittlerweile (er)kennen mich doch einige Angler und ich stelle fest, dass es immer noch verdammt viel Unsicherheit und viele Fragen zum Baglimit und Angelverboten gibt. Ich habe gestern auf einem sehr gut besetzten Kutter KEINEN Angler gesprochen, der das Baglimit und die Festlegung für 2019 als fair oder richtig empfand. Natürlich war es manchmal erforderlich, den Anglern die Situation um die Bestände zu erklären oder auch wie die Festlegung der Fangmengen abläuft. Ich verweise ja auch immer darauf, dass kaum ein Angler bei jeder Ausfahrt das Baglimit erreicht. So hatte ich gestern das Paradebeispiel an Bord- Mittwoch "Schneider" auf dem Schiff, gestern Baglimit in der 3. Drift erreicht. Und dann?

Den Brandunsgangler stört das Baglimit eher weniger, den Karpfenangler vermutlich auch nicht. Die Fragestellung ist zudem von großer Bedeutung, denn auch damit kann man falsche oder verzehrte Ergebnisse erzielen. Ein Bootsangler aus Hamburg, der Familienurlaub auf einem Campingplatz macht und nur 2 Stunden täglich vor dem Campingplatz mit einem Schlauchbooot rausfährt, wird die Frage nach dem Baglimit mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit anders beantworten, als ein Angler der für einen Tag aus NRW zum Hochseeangeln anreist.

Fakt ist, dass viele Stammgäste aus den letzten Jahren wegbleiben und wir stattdessen viele "neue Gesichter" auf den Schiffen finden. Sicherlich auch ein Ergebnis unserer Kampagnen und ÖA. Fakt ist anscheind leider auch, dass nach aktuellen (aber noch nicht bestätigten) Infos ein weiteres Schiff aufgeben musste. Ein Grund ist sicherlich das Baglimit- wie können sich dann manche Angler hinstellen und sagen "die meisten Angler finden das in Ordnung". Ist das so? Warum bleiben die Angler dann seit der Einführung weg? Leider meinen viele in den Medien das ohne wirkliche Fakten beurteilen und einschätzen zu können. Facebook ist das Paradebeispiel. Da stellt sich einer hin und behauptet mal wieder, dass die meisten Angler das Baglimit für richtig halten. Auf meine Nachfrage, wie dieses Aussagen zustande kommt, war die Antwort typisch, nämlich "liest man doch im Internet". Ich fragte dann, wann er das letzte Mal in Ostholstein zum Dorschangeln war. Die Antwort "Noch nie. Dorschangeln ist nicht so seins." Hurra... Naja, und dann kommen noch einige daher, die einfach nur unsere Arbeit oder mich persönlich - mit welcher Motivation auch immer - schlecht machen wollen.

Es geht uns wirklich darum, die letzten Hochseeangelschiffe zu erhalten, bevor der Angeltourismus irgendwann vollständig einbricht. Das betrifft dann alle Angler.

PS. Der gestrige Tag hat gezeigt, dass die Angler auf den Schiffen mit den Fängen zufrieden sind- und unser Hobby einfach nur geil ist!


----------



## Laichzeit (2. November 2018)

Neben dem Baglimit ist dieses Jahr auch der 2018er Jahrgang ein spannendes Thema. Haben sich auf den Schiffen schon kleine Dorsche beim Ausnehmen oder am Beifänger gezeigt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. November 2018)

Kleine Dorsche fangen wir regelmäßig, auch gestern wieder und tatsächlich werden die auch mal ausgespuckt. Welcher Jahrgang das ist, können wir natürlich nicht beantworten. Der für uns vermeintliche 2015'er Jahrgang ist ja laut Wissenschaftler ein schnellwachsender 2016'er Jahrgang. Eventuelll ist der ja sogar so flexibel, dass diese Dorsche halt langsamwachsende 2016'er sind ;-). Im Ernst- vorhanden sind die Dorsche, aber tatsächlich für Angler nicht in den Stückzahlen um Rückschlüsse zu ziehen. Das wird nächstes Jahr sicherlich interessanter zu beurteilen.

Ursprünglich wurde der 2015'er Jahrgang ja als "ausgefallen" bezeichnet, der 2016'er Jahrgang mit 65.000 Tonnen als sehr stark bezeichnet. Eine Korrektur des 2015'er Jahrgang gab es nicht, obwohl viele Angler und Fischer von Dorschen in dieser Größe berichtet haben. Später wurde dann der 2016'erJahrgang auf 85.000 Tonnen korrigiert und als sehr schnellwachsend dargestellt. Eventuell sind die Methoden zur Altersbestimmung doch nicht zu 100% aussagekräftig? Das ist kein Vorwurf, sondern lediglich eine Frage/ Anmerkung. Wenn es keine anderen zuverlässigeren Bestimmungsmethoden gibt, ist es so- aber sollte man die Unsicherheit eventuell auch berücksichtigen (wenn es die denn gibt!).


----------



## Laichzeit (2. November 2018)

Die Altersbestimmung ist ganz sicher nicht 100% aussagekräftig und diese Unsicherheit wird bei der Jahrgangsstärke soweit ich weiß auch berücksichtigt. Wenn man das Alter genau wissen will, muss man die Jahresringe der Ohrsteine zählen. Dabei gibt es eine Unsicherheit durch falsche Jahresringe und das muss mit markierten Dorschen und über das bekannte Alter dieser Fische ausgeschlossen werden. Das alles ist ein sehr hoher Aufwand.
Aber es ist trotzdem interessant, dass kleine Dorsche da sind und regelmäßige Dorschangler können vielleicht auch Trends ausmachen, natürlich ohne wissenschaftlichen Anspruch.
Ein wenigstens durchschnittlich starker Nachwuchs dieses Jahr wäre jedenfalls gut, da wir dann von einer längerfristigen Erholung ausgehen könnten und das Baglimit mit gutem Gewissen hoffentlich für immer abschaffen könnten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. November 2018)

Klar hoffen wir auf einen durchschnittlichen Jahrgang, aber ich denke eher, das wird nichts. Jetzt wird langsam der 2016'er Jahrgang geschlechtsreif und sorgt für Nachwuchs. Wenn wir damit nachhaltig umgehen, wird sich der Dorschbestand bald im sechsstelligen Bereich befinden.

Zum Thema Alterbestimmung möchte ich noch anmerken, dass man vor der Gehörsteinbestimmung andere Methoden als sicher erachtet hat- und musste feststellen, dass es nicht so ist. Jetzt glaubt man an die Gehörsteine, bis sich die Wissenschaft weiterentwickelt. Das ist nicht nur beim Dorsch so. Das Autotelefon mit B-Netz war eine Revolution und heute? 

Will sagen, aktuell ist es "die" Methode, aber in 5 Jahren? Keine Ahnung was dann ist, aber ich denke die Wissenschaft forscht weiter und wird bei all den Zahlen um die Bestände bessere Methoden entwickeln- und das ist gut so!


----------



## TeeHawk (7. November 2018)

Ich dachte, dass mit den Gehörsteinen hätte sich auch schon wieder erledigt. Da gab es doch ein Interview wo Zimmermann (Thünen) eingestehen musste, dass die Gehörsteine keine zuverlässigen Aussagen über das Alter des Fisches geben!


----------



## TeeHawk (7. November 2018)

Gefunden: "_Wenn man hört, wie selbst der Leiter des Thünen-Instituts im Interview zugeben muss, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind korrekte Zahlen zu liefern, weil z.B. ihnen nicht bekannt war, dass die Jahresringe in den Ohrsteinen der Dorsche eben keine Jahresringe sind, sondern durch den Wechsel zwischen verschieden salzigem Wasser entstehen (Quelle ARD Mediathek, SWR2 "Rettung für den Ostsee-Dorsch" bei 15:10 min vom 27.12.2016, https://www.swr.de/swr2/programm/se...74/did=18515424/nid=660374/125teqm/index.html O-Ton:"Das führte dazu, dass unsere Bestandsberechnung einfach nicht mehr funktioniert"). Und diese Erkenntnis kam erst 2014!"_


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. November 2018)

Zu den Unwägbarkeiten die damalst die Einschätzungen schwierig erscheinen ließen, haben sich ein Einbruch der Heringsbestände und dieser unheimlich warme Sommer und damit einhergehend die ausbleibenden Niederschläge.

Eine Prognose macht das nicht einfacher, da kann man froh sein, wenn man zurückblickend die Zusammenhänge richtig einordnen kann. 

Zum Wohlergehen der Wirtschaft scheint jedes Zugeständnis recht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Zu den Unwägbarkeiten die damalst die Einschätzungen schwierig erscheinen ließen, haben sich ein Einbruch der Heringsbestände und dieser unheimlich warme Sommer und damit einhergehend die ausbleibenden Niederschläge.
> 
> Eine Prognose macht das nicht einfacher, da kann man froh sein, wenn man zurückblickend die Zusammenhänge richtig einordnen kann.
> 
> Zum Wohlergehen der Wirtschaft scheint jedes Zugeständnis recht.



Ich denke im Zweifel ist der Jahrhundertsommer und der ausbleibende Regen eine Folge des Angeltourismus und des CO² Ausstoss von Angelkuttern und Angelbooten...

Niemand hat wohl je behauptet, dass die Bestandsforschung ein einfacher Job sei. Bemängelt haben wir den Umgang mit den Ergebnissen und die "Hochrechnungen" der theoretischen Anglerfänge...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. November 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke im Zweifel ist der Jahrhundertsommer und der ausbleibende Regen eine Folge des Angeltourismus und des CO² Ausstoss von Angelkuttern und Angelbooten...



Lars ich habe selten so was strunzdoofes gelesen.

Mein Interesse ist auch in 20 Jahren noch meinem Hobby auf der Ostsee nachgehen  zu können und wünsche das andren Anglern und folgenden Generationen ebenso.

Und ja ich finde die Erhöhung der Fangmenge für die BERUFSFISCHEREI und die ABSCHAFFUNG DER SCHONZEIT für die BERUFSFISCHEREI  nicht schlau, NICHT NACHHALTIG, da ich mit weiteren Bestandsproblemen rechne.

Lass mich in Ruhe mit deinem schlichten schwarz-weiß-denken  und, wie wäre es mich einfach auf deine Ignoreliste zu setzen, ich würde es begrüßen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lars ich habe selten so was strunzdoofes gelesen.
> 
> Mein Interesse ist auch in 20 Jahren noch meinem Hobby auf der Ostsee nachgehen  zu können und wünsche das andren Anglern und folgenden Generationen ebenso.
> 
> ...



Strunzdoof? Wir haben in Deutschland viele Angelverbote, die jeglicher wissenschaftlicher Grundlage entbehren. Sich nicht dagegen zu wehren ist strunzdoof! Natürlich ist das überspitzt von mir gewesen, aber die Realität ist doch nicht weniger haarsträubend oder um es mit Deinen Worten auszudrücken "strunzdoof". Siehe Fehmarnbelt- Angler schädigen gemäß der Verordnung sogar mit einer Posenangel das Riff, aber Schleppnetzfischer dürfen da durchziehen.

Was Du findest ist übrigens Banane, denn wenn Du rote Autos schön findest, werden schwarze Autos nicht verboten. Da kannst Du 1000mal Dein Bauchgefühl hier posten, die Fakten sprechen nun einmal eine andere Sprache.

Gerne wiederhole ich es noch einmal: Die Abschaffung der Schonzeit sowie die Erhöhung der Fangmengen ist wissenschaftlich vertretbar und die Fangmengen 2019 liegen sogar deutlich unter EU Map/ ICES. Somit ist die Entscheidung doch positiv zu sehen. 

Aber schön das die Fangmengen der Fischer kritisiert werden, aber nicht die Ungleichbehandlung der Angler. Die Politik schafft die Sondermaßnahme für die Fischerei (Schonzeit) ab, nicht jedoch für Angler (Baglimit). Es geht mir also weiterhin ausschließlich um Fairness und Gerechtigkeit und ich werde einen Teufel tun und gegen unsere Fischerei schießen. Mit denen sitzen wir in einem Boot und die Schuldigen sitzen nicht an unseren Küsten, sondern in Berlin und Brüssel!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. November 2018)

Ja und du kannst 1000 mal hier Gerechtigkeit einfordern, und deinen Samon wiederholen. Den dürften hier alle bereits x mal gelesen haben und ich glaube  auch verstanden, aber du wirst es ertragen müssen,  das es auch andere Meinungen zu dem Thema gibt. 

Was wissenschaftlich vertretbar ist, muss uns die Zukunft zeigen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. November 2018)

Anscheinend haben es nicht alle verstanden, denn ansonsten müsste ich es ja nicht jedesmal wiederholen und meine Zeit verschwenden...

Gerne darfst Du Deinen Lieblingsköder nach Deinem Bauchgefühl auswählen, aber bitte bei solchen sensiblen Themen an Fakten orientieren. Denn auch das hat mit Respekt und Fairness zu tun- als erstes gegenüber den Fischern an unseren Küsten! Auch diese Bitte werde ich noch zig Millionen mal wiederholen, wenn ich es für erforderlich halte. Dann kannst Du "strunzdoof" sogar in fett, kursiv und rot schreiben


----------



## TeeHawk (8. November 2018)

Ich denke, dass es für die weitere Diskussion nicht zielführend ist, weiter von „Den Berufsfischern“ oder „Der Berufsfischerei“ zu reden, sondern diese Gruppe aufzuteilen in

nachhaltige, schonende Berufsfischerei und

maßlose, zerstörerische Berufsfischerei.

Der Einfachheit halber wäre vielleicht die Teilung in *„Küstenfischer“* und „Hochseefischer“ sinnvoll. Denn genau diese hocheffizienten Fangmaschinen der Hochseefischer scheinen ja die Gefährder zu sein, die mit Ihren brachialen Fangmethoden den Schaden anrichten und in der westlichen Ostsee eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Lars die Hochseefischer meint, wenn er von „Im gleichen Boot sitzen“ spricht!

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass immer weniger Küstenfischer in M-V immer mehr Fisch fangen! https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...her-in-Mecklenburg-Vorpommern,fischer920.html


----------



## Wollebre (8. November 2018)

Bezüglich Schleppfischerei in einem anderen Forum einen interessanten Beitrag gefunden
Mal die Daten für die Westliche Ostsee unter Punkt 8 anschauen
www.ultimatefishingnews.com/show.aspx?id=7121&cat=1


----------



## TeeHawk (8. November 2018)

Aktuelle Dorsch-Preise für den Küstenfischer:

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...-Fangquoten-sorgen-fuer-Unmut,shmag57562.html

1 € pro Kilo Dorsch an die Genossenschaft, 6 € pro Kilo bei "Direktvermarktung"

Quote kleiner Küstenfischer für 2019:

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...et-drei-Wochen-zu-frueh,nordmagazin56796.html

35 t Hering, 8 t Dorsch

Die deutsche Herings-Schleppnetzfischerei in der westlichen Ostsee hat das MSC-Nachhaltigkeitssiegel verloren:

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...t-MSC-Nachhaltigkeitssiegel,fischerei204.html

aber z.B. der Fischer mit der 35 t Quote fängt doch nicht mit Schleppnetz. Oder doch? Warum verliert er das Siegel? Wird er also für die falschen Fangmethoden der anderen bestraft?

Ist es möglich, dass in den Medien immer die kleinen Küstenfischer präsentiert werden, die unter den Reglementierungen am meisten leiden, um beim Zuschauer Mitleid zu erzeugen. Die "Räuber" mit ihren großen Schleppnetzen werden aber nicht gezeigt... Das es auch anders geht behauptet z.B. http://www.kuestenfischer-nord.de/fischerei.php .


----------



## TeeHawk (8. November 2018)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Hering direkt vom Kutter 4-5 € pro Kilo

https://www.niendorf-fisch.de/frischfisch/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. November 2018)

Der Hering ist nicht mehr MSC zertifiziert, weil man die Bestandsmenge zu gering erachtet, als das noch nachhaltig entnommen werden könnte.


----------



## TeeHawk (8. November 2018)

Scheint nicht ganz richtig zu sein: https://fisheries.msc.org/en/fisher...equence&__end__=status:sequence&search=search

Lese ich so, dass Hering aus Stellnetzen aktuell noch nicht zertifiziert wurde, der aus Schleppnetzfischerei zertifiziert war, nun aber nicht mehr zertifiziert ist. Interessant, dass die schonendere Methode noch keine Zertifizierung hat, die brachiale Methode aber schon...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. November 2018)

Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß kleinere Betriebe die Voraussetzungen, wie z.b. Dokumentation nicht so leicht erfüllen können. Aber das ganze Siegel ist eh nur ein Vermarktunggsinstrument vielleicht sogar greenwashing.  Ein Deal zwischen einem dem WWF und Unilever. Angestoßen wurde das MSC Siegel übrigens durch den Zusammenbruch der Dorschfischerei vor der kanadischen Küste.


----------



## TeeHawk (8. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß kleinere Betriebe die Voraussetzungen, wie z.b. Dokumentation nicht so leicht erfüllen können.



Wohl auch, weil es einen Haufen Geld kostet, die Zertifizierung zu machen...


----------



## Flatfish86 (8. November 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Scheint nicht ganz richtig zu sein: https://fisheries.msc.org/en/fisheries/@@search?q=herring&term=&bucket=&start=0&stop=10&__start__=fishery_name:sequence&__end__=fishery_name:sequence&__start__=species:sequence&__end__=species:sequence&__start__=gear_types:sequence&__end__=gear_types:sequence&__start__=locations:sequence&__end__=locations:sequence&__start__=status:sequence&__end__=status:sequence&search=search
> 
> Lese ich so, dass Hering aus Stellnetzen aktuell noch nicht zertifiziert wurde, der aus Schleppnetzfischerei zertifiziert war, nun aber nicht mehr zertifiziert ist. Interessant, dass die schonendere Methode noch keine Zertifizierung hat, die brachiale Methode aber schon...



Naja kommt darauf an, aus welcher Sicht du das betrachtest. Pelagische Schleppnetzfischerei ist relativ sauber (kein/kaum Grundkontakt und wenig Beifang, da direkt nach Echolot auf die Schwärme gefischt wird). Beim Stellnetz hat man häufig Probleme mit Beifängen von (geschützten) Seevögeln und marinen Säugern, insbesondere kann das in Rastgebieten wie den Boddengewässern ein Problem sein. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum die Stellnetzfischerei noch nicht MSC zertifiziert wurde. Hier müsste die Fischerei den Nachweis erbringen, dass die Beifänge minimal sind und das kostet Geld. Und Beifänge von Schweinswalen oder Eiderenten werden von der Öffentlichkeit als wesentlich schlimmer wahrgenommen als zerstörter Meeresgrund.


----------



## TeeHawk (8. November 2018)

Ja, unter die Wasseroberfläche schaut keiner...


----------



## Flatfish86 (22. November 2018)

Zum Thema Schweinswalbeifang gab es kürzlich einen Bericht im ZDF. Die anderen Beiträge der Sendung waren auch ganz interessant.

https://www.zdf.de/gesellschaft/plan-b/plan-b-zum-schutz-der-meere-100.html


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. November 2018)

Danke für den Link. Schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal an.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal an.



Also Leute, wenn ihr über diese vom ZDF medial groß aufgezogene Initiative (wurde sogar in Bayern vom B5 Radio ausführlich erwähnt) nicht Bescheid wisst, seid ihr echt schlecht informiert. 
https://www.presseportal.de/pm/7840/4107961

Das Thünen-Institut wurde da übrigens (auch im Radio) sehr positiv erwähnt.


----------

